# Rage Broadheads



## NCHunter287

I know there has probably already been a thread on rage broadheads but I would like to get some input from some other users. I've shot several deer with rages and havn't been dissapointed until this evening. Shot a nice 8pt dead behind the shoulder, perfect double lung shot. Got down to my arrow and the blades were still closed. After about 400 yards of hand and knees tracking still no deer. I'm going back to try to find him again in the morning. Has anyone else had this issue or any other issues with rage?


----------



## shaft-slinger

*Rage*

Just shot a 200 pound plus whitetail and he went 50yds. No problems here.


----------



## need4speed

NC Hunter,
Sorry to hear about that! I personally use HCA fixed blades, but have a friend who shot an 8 point a little to far forward with passthrough. No blood after 100yds. Blades did not deploy. This past weekend I was at the range and one of the techs showed me a pic of a deer that was killed, but the blades did not deploy. They were fortunate to find it. Good luck, and you may consider a broadhead change.


----------



## Pickert

Sorry to hear about the deer. But I have shot four deer with the 2 blades and never had any problems. Seems weird that it was still closed.
Good luck finding him.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

Anything that is Mechcanical will Fail at any point and anytime. I always use a fixed broadhead. no worries then.


----------



## jkoperski11

i shot a 300 pound bear with them and it only went 20 yards. both blades opened and stayed open. even got a little bit of the opposite side shoulder with the blades. ive had good luck but they could have failed. sorry to hears about that though. ive also been shooting the hellrazors and they have performed flawlesly for me. fly good and hit hard. hope this helps.


----------



## wakerider017

My buddy shot a buck in the ass with the 2-blades and it dropped in about 50yds.


----------



## Rj 1

*3 blade rage*

I shot a nice buck last Monday morning and lost him. I was using the 3 blade version and he was 22 yds broadside, I hit him a little high and only got about 6 inches of penetration. I shoot 70lbs with a 385gr arrow and 66lbs of k.e. I will never use them again.


----------



## bwanaworker

Rj 1 said:


> I shot a nice buck last Monday morning and lost him. I was using the 3 blade version and he was 22 yds broadside, I hit him a little high and only got about 6 inches of penetration. I shoot 70lbs with a 385gr arrow and 66lbs of k.e. I will never use them again.


Im not trying to start anything here but you can kill a deer with a field point if you hit were you are supposed to. A hole in the lung is a hole in the lung doesn't matter if its 1.5' or a 1/2'. 385Gr, 70Lbs and 6In penetration??? Something does not add up. My guess is you were high and to close to the shoulder missed lung and all that good stuff and slammed the back shoulder snaping your arrow off.

Just my 2cents tho there are way to many things that come into play out hunting so who knows what happened. I just don't think you can balme it on your BH.l


----------



## ap1221

*rage*

i have heard stories of them opening in flight i had some but sold them because of the stories of failure with them.


----------



## XTJason

I shot a buck last saturday quartering to me at 35 yards and he left a blood trail that Ray Charles could have followed. Maybe ran 50 yards..............maybe. They fly great and leave a big nasty hole.


----------



## ngurb

*rage*

rage 2 blade. shot an antelope out west a couple weeks ago at 54 yards, quartering at me. broke the front shoulder and plowed through the goodies. heart shot a doe last week, overkill. and shot my biggest buck to date this morning. hit him high, with out the big cut i might not have got the tops of the lungs. that's all three of my heads, have to get more. no joke the best head on the market. i do have to agree, if you hit them right it just doesn't matter what brand, fixed, mech, 2 blade, 3 blade etc.. i just want to know that if i scvrew up i have the best chance for a quick clean kill. everyone has hit a branch or just hit bad. i want a head that will back me up. <---<<ngurb


----------



## NCHunter287

I agree that that a hole in the lungs is a hole in the lungs... Thats why I had tiny little drops of lung blood with foam in it... but that 3/4" hole I punched through both lungs didn't bleed hardly any at all. I had complete pass through both lungs broadside. Pulled my arrow out of the ground and blades were still closed. They may be the best broadhead on the market, Thats what I thought until last week. Sure they may work great 99% of the time... but what if that 1% is on a once in a lifetime buck, and rather than knowing you missed your mark, you know your broadhead didn't preform like is should. Oh and btw, I found my deer, almost 500 yards from where it was shot. Arrow passed through both lungs 2 inches behind the shoulder. The tiny little hole just allowed the lungs to fill up with blood instead of leaving a trail like most broadheads do.


----------



## 206Moose

How many times have you heard someone say the blades didn't open on my fixed blade broadhead? If a mechanical worked 100% of the time I might consider using them but there will always be failures with blades not opening. I also hate to hear someone talk about using a mechanical to make up for a bad shot.


----------



## ngurb

*pics*

nchunter, do you have any pics of the entrance/exit on your buck? or does anyone have a picture from one of these non opening situations? if i had one not work i would take a pic and email right to rage with a WTH kind of email. <---<<ngurb


----------



## NCHunter287

No I didn't take pictures. I called rage and the sales rep said I could send them back for a refund. So I'll be doing that next week...


----------



## msgobblergetter

Venom_PSE said:


> Anything that is Mechcanical will Fail at any point and anytime. I always use a fixed broadhead. no worries then.


+1 on that. It's that 1 and 1000 chance that I'm not willing to take with a mechanical not functioning as it should or as advertised. I killed a doe last year with the 2 blade rage and even though they did not fail me and the wound was very large, I decided that after reading many cases where they had failed for other hunters, I would not be one of them.

I have a friend that had one of his rage heads not open up just like the one you are describing. In his case, the arrow was pushed too far in his quiver and had foam buildup inside the ferrule slots of the rage. They would not open even when pushed with force because of the buildup. Yes, this was human error, but he nor I shoot mechanicals any more because of the those types of chances you take with them.


----------



## Lov2shoot

The only problems I have heard of regarding rage broadheads is here on AT, never actually shook hands with somone who ad an issue. It's true that anything mechanical can fail at any given time. I do beleive rage is the best mechanical on the market. Are fixed blades better? I don't think so, the better flight and larger cutting ratious is worth the potential risk to me.


----------



## pernluc

*Rage*

I shot a doe last week at twenty yards quartering away. Both blades opened. broke the shoulder on the oppisite side she ran maybe 50 yards and i was impressed. Ive always been a big critic of mechanicals until i shot these. My buddy switched from fixed heads last year and shot four deer with them with absolutely no problems. I wonder if there was some debris or dirt in your head? Maybe a chunk of foam or rubber from your quiver? Just a thought. I will be a little more observant of this head until im sure of it.


----------



## beast

my son gave me a three pack of practice heads for my birthday this year and if i hadn't checked them before i went out hunting.i would of put them in my quiver by mistake. i now use differant vanes and wraps on my practice arrows.


----------



## FortWayner

Same thing just happened to me the other day. I had one open fine and the next stay closed. I have read many bad things about the three blade but had to try it for myself. Experiment was a failure and I am out 40 bucks. Lesson learned, I am going back to fixed blades next year. The business end of the shaft should not be gambled on. It won't happen to me-yeah right!


----------



## FortWayner

Lov2shoot said:


> The only problems I have heard of regarding rage broadheads is here on AT, never actually shook hands with somone who ad an issue. It's true that anything mechanical can fail at any given time. I do beleive rage is the best mechanical on the market. Are fixed blades better? I don't think so, the better flight and larger cutting ratious is worth the potential risk to me.


Read reviews from Cabelas or Bass Pro and you will find issues with the three blade model. Worth the risk on a buck of a lifetime or meat for the winter, all for .25 inch more cut? Common sense says no.


----------



## FortWayner

pernluc said:


> I shot a doe last week at twenty yards quartering away. Both blades opened. broke the shoulder on the oppisite side she ran maybe 50 yards and i was impressed. Ive always been a big critic of mechanicals until i shot these. My buddy switched from fixed heads last year and shot four deer with them with absolutely no problems. I wonder if there was some debris or dirt in your head? Maybe a chunk of foam or rubber from your quiver? Just a thought. I will be a little more observant of this head until im sure of it.


Like I said earlier, it won't happen to me. I thought the same things, nobody knows what they are doing or they don't check their equipment like I do. This head was in perfect shape, mint, and did not open! 300 yards could not find any more blood. Shot was as good as you could ask for, even filled out my tag that is how confident I was with the 15 yard shot. I know the deer will die but unfortunately I could not find it. With the so called 1.5 inch cut with double lung shot-the deer should go no more than 100 yards.


----------



## FortWayner

Sorry for all the ranting but as you can probably tell I have some RAGE with these broadheads.


----------



## bradkoz

if you want a good mechanical head use a rocket steelhead, ive shot over 30 deer with them never any problems and have gone through both shoulders on 4 deer. accuracy is #1 to me and i dont need a huge cutting diameter (i think the designs used on big cutting heads just make them less likely to work properly) even if you have heads not opening and accurate shot will kill the deer. but with rage heads you pay $40 and they might not open, or will open in quiver or in flight sometimes so say goodbye to accuracy.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*rage broadheads*

Up until last year (07) I have never liked the idea of a mech broadhead, but after seeing video after video of animals hit with a rage I had to try them. In fact 5 of my hunting biddies and I all used them last year for the first time. Between the six of us we killed close to 30 animals including some pretty large hogs, without fail same story. Huge entry and exits, large bloodtrails! A lot of the deer we shot went down in sight of the stand. Shot a doe two weeks ago that died 15 yards from where I shot her. Not saying that they could not fail, but I've heard horror storys from all types of heads.you allways hear it "I put a good shot on her, but never found her" my arguement is that if it is in fact a "good" shot, you are going to find your anmal. Anyway, over whelmingly the feed back on rage has been good. Ill keep shooting them until, god forbid, it happens to me.


----------



## ngurb

*pics*

come on bashers, lets see a pic of one that didn't open. i know everyone gets their own opinion on gear, but i'd love to see it. every time i nock an arrow i pop the blades out and re set them under the ring. that 3 seconds is well worth field point accuracy and a 2" plus cut. 
my two cents is the 3 blade was always junk and has been recalled a couple times since its release. i only reccomend the two blade. and if you get dirt, mud, grass, anything in the head you have to clean it very well. i boiled my and scrubbed with a toothbrush. 
check my posts, i was a diehard fixed man, until the rage two blade. the entrance measured over 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## AppalachianNick

*Any Deflection Problems*

My buddy hit a doe the other night at a slight quartering away angle. He was shocked to see the arrow sticking out of the back of the front leg as it ran off. Thanks to pure luck, we recovered the deer the next day after having to shoot it again. Upon examination, it had about a 20" slice down the side where it looked like the blade traveled before entering the leg. He swears that the angle wasn't that steep, and we're concerned the broadhead deflected upon impact. He actually gave me his remaining two heads. That same night, I shot a doe at 15 yards, slight quartering away and she went about 100 yards and fell over from a solid double lung hit. So what was it, deflection or did he misjudge his angle? I have a lot of respect for his skill and woodsmanship, so I want to believe him. Anyone else have this happen? I'm prepared to sell my seven remaining broadheads and go back to my Muzzys if necessary.

By the way, these are the three-blade models.


----------



## NCHunter287

Well my incident was with the 3-blade and it looks like most of the problems have happened with the 3-blade. I was looking at mine the other day and noticed that the front end of the blades are machined fairly rough... The pack I bought last year is very smooth. This makes me wonder if the top of the blades are hanging up with they slide back through the head. I may switch and try the 2-Blades later, but I'm playing it safe now with muzzys.


----------



## Duece Weaver

I Love em!! I'll take all the 2 blade rages out there from their unhappy owners. I've shot them for the past 2 years and It would be hard for me to give them up. I heard that there was a recall on the 2007 three blade model, not sure if that was true or not but the 2 Blade Modes ROCKS!!!!!


----------



## smokem'

sorry to hear about the bad luck...however i've been shooting them for the last 2 years now and never had any trouble with the two blades....i've shot them at deer that are broad side and quartering away...opened everytime, pass through everytime.....

i agree that anything mechanical has a chance at failing...but does that mean that you should give up shooting your mechanical release? or your compound bow? or a drop away rest?...all those things are mechanical...add in human error and everyone is looking at a pretty good chance of messing up a shot huh?....:wink: 

anyone that wants to sell two blade rages cuz they're unhappy with them or because they don't want to take a chance with mechanical error let me know...i'll buy them from ya! :tongue:


----------



## warrenc1

AppalachianNick said:


> My buddy hit a doe the other night at a slight quartering away angle. He was shocked to see the arrow sticking out of the back of the front leg as it ran off. Thanks to pure luck, we recovered the deer the next day after having to shoot it again. Upon examination, it had about a 20" slice down the side where it looked like the blade traveled before entering the leg. He swears that the angle wasn't that steep, and we're concerned the broadhead deflected upon impact. He actually gave me his remaining two heads. That same night, I shot a doe at 15 yards, slight quartering away and she went about 100 yards and fell over from a solid double lung hit. So what was it, deflection or did he misjudge his angle? I have a lot of respect for his skill and woodsmanship, so I want to believe him. Anyone else have this happen? I'm prepared to sell my seven remaining broadheads and go back to my Muzzys if necessary.
> 
> By the way, these are the three-blade models.


Holy crap Iam having deja vu...friday night I shot a doe at 30 yards slightly quatering away. The angle wasnt to steep but the hit rolled her and she got back up and took off. As she ran I could see about a 7" long gash down her entry side ending right behind the right shoulder. I ended up pushing her so I left her over night and found her the next morning but she was still alive (in bad shape too) and I was able to get a second arrow in her. When I recovered her my thoughts were confirmed.

On the entry side it looked like the head had sliced all the way down before entering right behind the shoulder and exiting on the front tip of the opposite shoulder. Thoughts of deflection definitely crossed my mind. The whole episode made me sick (nearly put down my bow for good) that she suffered like that from a shot that I swore was right on the money. If the arrow had entered where the gash started she would have been done dealing in 40 yards. She was completely calm at the shot, didnt even flinch when I released.


----------



## Gary73

Going to stick with Montecs now, I was considering trying the Rage BH but I'll give it a miss now.


----------



## The Truth Meade

The only problem I have with them is paying $45 or around there for them. But I can’t leave home without them. Best broad head on the market. I put a bad shot (gut shot) on a doe last year and she could only make it 60 yards before the gapping hole put her down.


----------



## Rj 1

bwanaworker said:


> Im not trying to start anything here but you can kill a deer with a field point if you hit were you are supposed to. A hole in the lung is a hole in the lung doesn't matter if its 1.5' or a 1/2'. 385Gr, 70Lbs and 6In penetration??? Something does not add up. My guess is you were high and to close to the shoulder missed lung and all that good stuff and slammed the back shoulder snaping your arrow off.
> 
> Just my 2cents tho there are way to many things that come into play out hunting so who knows what happened. I just don't think you can balme it on your BH.l


I know where I hit the deer and the arrow did not snap off, in fact I never found it along with the deer. All I know is I will never use the 3 blade versions ever again. For everyones information that is the first deer I have lost with a bow in over 15 yrs. I have never had problems with the spitfires I use to shoot. But no problems I have know screwed in my old back up Muzzy 4 blades.


----------



## rebbie

bwanaworker said:


> Im not trying to start anything here but you can kill a deer with a field point if you hit were you are supposed to. A hole in the lung is a hole in the lung doesn't matter if its 1.5' or a 1/2'. 385Gr, 70Lbs and 6In penetration??? Something does not add up. My guess is you were high and to close to the shoulder missed lung and all that good stuff and slammed the back shoulder snaping your arrow off.
> 
> Just my 2cents tho there are way to many things that come into play out hunting so who knows what happened. I just don't think you can balme it on your BH.l


bwanaworker I agree with you 100%! If you hit the deer right it will die! A lot of people try to blame the broadhead for a poor hit.


----------



## beergut

*Rage owners*

Any secrets on how how you keep the blades locked into place? I have the two blade rages. I have followed the instructions by squeezing the top portions of the blades. I have problems with them opening up. A little vibration here and there and also when drawing my bow back. First time user of the rage, and worried if partially opened, how it will affect the shot? I would like to give em a try, but considering going back to fixed blade rather than worrying all the time about the rage opening up on me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
TTT


----------



## gpatterson

*Rage*

Just got some also, pull the top part up and push in at the same time. Make sure the notch is all the way up against the o-ring. Could be the o-ring go to your local hardward store and buy #6 o-rings very cheap and seem to hold better than the ones that come with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## AppalachianNick

*After Further Review*

Thanks to everyone who responded. All I can go on at this point is my personal experience with the three blade model, and it was positive. Since I wasn't in the tree with my buddy, I can't say for sure if the angle was steeper than he thought or not. I did notice something in his setup that bothers me though. He puts a small rubber o-ring between where his broadhead attaches to the arrow. He does this so he can twist his blades to match his fletchings, but I'm thinking it can't be good to have a "soft" material between the broadhead and arrow. Anyone?


----------



## tannertt

My uncle and I use Rage 3 blade with no problem, in fact my cousin Ashley just switched to a Rage 2 blade and just got a deer last night. Next season my wife will switch to the Rage 2 blade I agree with the people in earlier posts it is all about shot placement. Since archery and bowhunting are mostly a mental game if you think something is bad then that is the problem even if it you that is at fault. My opinion use what puts meat on the table and horns on the wall for you


----------



## One eye

bwanaworker said:


> Im not trying to start anything here but you can kill a deer with a field point if you hit were you are supposed to. A hole in the lung is a hole in the lung doesn't matter if its 1.5' or a 1/2'. 385Gr, 70Lbs and 6In penetration??? Something does not add up. My guess is you were high and to close to the shoulder missed lung and all that good stuff and slammed the back shoulder snaping your arrow off.
> 
> Just my 2cents tho there are way to many things that come into play out hunting so who knows what happened. I just don't think you can balme it on your BH.l


EXACTLY! A field point through both lungs will kill in seconds.
Dan


----------



## hknight

*Shot placement*

When i first started bow hunting a long time ago i use to keep field points in my quiver to shoot small game.My brother took my bow out hunting he shot at a buck and missed it.Not taking his eye off the deer he grabbed another arrow and shot the deer with a field point not realizing it was a field point.He made an excellent shot and the deer went down inside 65 yards.


----------



## mochasam

*Rage heads*

I've always been a muzzy fan , but i got a few Rage as a gift .
To make along story short I shot a doe, cliped the front shoulder and the blades never deployed ( I'm a plumber and should know that mechanical parts fail all the time). Conclusion : never again will I use anything but Muzzys.


----------



## Crane

Anyone wanting to get rid of the 2 blade rage just send them to me>:wink:


----------



## Joe H.

*tried em*

Screwed the rages on. Climbed the tree. Hung the bow up on the hanger and a blade fell open. Put the blade back in place. Did a practice draw, and the blade fell open again. Put it back in the quiver and knocked my slick trick. 
I just don't want to take a chance at missing something because of a mechanical failure. The practice heads flew good but did not look identical to the real heads. 
My friend shot a couple deer with them and they left devastating wound channels. However, he shot his new ones at the broadhead target this fall and one of the heads literally flew apart (broke into different pieces). I personally have seen enough to where I just don't trust them.


----------



## hstubblefield

they work great i love mine 2 blades work great on turkeys cut them in half


----------



## italian biker

Here is the entry wound from my 2 blade rage from this past weekend. It was heartshot and went no more then 40 yards. It did not pass through, came out about 5 yards from where I shot him. Blood from tip to knock. One blade is mangled, but the head stayed together


----------



## swamp wader

No doubt they do some killer damage . I just couldnt stand the dang blades always flopping around. I was also worried about them deploying early. cant hunt with something I am not 100 % sure about.


----------



## rev.archer

*I don;t like mechanical heads!*

This is exactly why I shoot fixed blade heads!


----------



## Early Ice

*Rage work awesome but.....*

I shot 6 deer with the Rage 2 blade in the last two seasons, they worked awesome, but I hated the fact that they always come loose in the quiver and the fact the some heads didn't sead correctly even after changing rubber bands. I'm my opinoin, at least 2 of 3 heads in each pack are junk. Also, when you shoot deer with them, 5 of 6 heads were actually junk. 

I've switched to slick trick standard 4 blade, i've shot 3 doe this year already I i couldn't be happier. The fly like a dart and put a nice hole. The last doe a few weekends ago I hit her just above the elbow and shattered the offside leg bone. THe arrow didn't pass through completely, but a Rage would not have done that type of damage with that bleeder tip. I was very happy with the Rage, but at least now I don't have to worry about anything mechanically going wrong. Just pull back and shoot. Like always, hit where they need to hit and any tip will work, i just like the fact of not thinking about it.


----------



## ngurb

*rage*

all mech heads have issues. i couldn't count the number of deer i have seen over the years shot with spitfires that didn't open. i have had spitfires and not been able to pull the blades out by hand. most over the top mech heads have penetration issues, and or angled shots with deflection, and most have rubber bands which rot and break. the steelhead will get the job done with good shot placement, but they are virtually disposable after the shot. unless you have stock in their replacment blades and are good with microscopic set screws. 
yes the rage two blade heads are finiky in a quiver, i use a bohning quiver which holds each arrow in two places and doesn't have any hood foam. the blades can't pop open if you're not craming them into anything. i have shot five animals with my org. three pack, and i still have two ready for businiess in the quiver. at worst if i break both heads on my next two shots that's 7 kills with three heads. 

if you are accurate with slick trick, steelforce, whatever fixed blade you like...by all means shoot them. 

i'm still waiting for a picture of a rage 2 blade that didn't open on a deer. just can't see how that would happen. <---<<ngurb


----------



## five spot shot

*rust or practice??*

i really dont think that there is a way that you can shoot a deer with those broadheads and the blades not opening.. either your pin that the blades slide on is rusty or maybe you shot your practice tip.. i know those dont open


----------



## Early Ice

*Rage not opening*

I couldn't image how a Rage wouldn't open. The 3 blade suck. They should be taken off the market because if you deploy 2 blades before the 3rd on it catches and only opens a 1/4 of the way. I shot a deer with them and gave the remaining two away. Take a look if you have the 3 blade rage, the design sucks. 

I can't see a 2 blade not fully deploying, I shot enough deer with them to see what they did. I don't have a bad story using them, but I still switched, I hate the rubber bands


----------



## alligood729

Early Ice said:


> I couldn't image how a Rage wouldn't open. The 3 blade suck. They should be taken off the market because if you deploy 2 blades before the 3rd on it catches and only opens a 1/4 of the way. I shot a deer with them and gave the remaining two away. Take a look if you have the 3 blade rage, the design sucks.
> 
> I can't see a 2 blade not fully deploying, I shot enough deer with them to see what they did. I don't have a bad story using them, but I still switched, I hate the rubber bands


I still can't understand the problem with the 3 blades everyone seems to have. (And I'm not singling you out Ice, but your comment on the 3 blades has been repeated several times.) I shot this one last evening, 10 yds, steep angle, and you can see the damage the 3 blade did. I've shot deer completely broadside, and almost a level shot, and steep angles just like the one yesterday. I won't say "never", but I haven't had one yet that didn't open. I really don't the 3 blade design is all that bad. This one is the third one that the off shoulder was broken on the way out!!! 
Pics are of the exit hole!


----------



## kris81

*rages*

anyone wanting the large cut should try the jackhammers. My brother shot a 140 in buck through both shoulders at 22 yrds and it broke him down in seconds.


----------



## cncmachiningman

there are many great broadheads out there and i have shot alot of them with great results, but i have never shot a broadhead like the 2 bladed rage, what a hole that puts in an animal and the blood trails are incredible and arrow flight is awsome, it will take alot to beat that broadhead over the years to come.


----------



## Early Ice

*Reply to 3 blade rage*

It's happened to me, this was in 2006, so they may have redesigned the head, but not the ones I just looked last week. the deer I shot, after I took the hide off you could see that one of the three blades only deployed a quarter of the way. I killed the deer with awesome entry and exit blood, but the simple fact is they didn't open. Mind you I hunt 22 feet min so the angles were decent but no shots were less than 15 yards. I then switched to the 2 blade and the holes were as impressive but I knew they would open fully. 

I'm glad they are working for you and that you have confidence in them, that's all that counts. For me, when that big boy steps out, I don't want to worry about premature deployment and the rubberband isssues I had. To each his own.

I was to comment on the sst jackhammers also mentioned. I shot about 15 deer with them prior to switching to the Rage and now back to fixed tips. I loved the jakhammers, but they are the over the top expandable and they too are prone to not opening until actually through the hide making small entry holes. I was also disappointed at times with there apt to ricochet inside the deer. I shot a couple deer with them that entered on a broadside shot behind the shoulder and exited in the hide quarters. Those over the top expandable do crazy things. Mind you they've always richoceted and torn living crap out of that deer to my advantage, but when is it going to hurt me? that's why I no longer shoot them. I also had a time where I shot a doe at a steep angle and the tip actually rolled over and the arrow made a cut in between a rip and sliced the deer almost in half ( made a cut about a foot long) . It must have penetrated just enough to slice a lung straight down. the deer took off gushing blood and made it 30 yards. the arrow never penetrated the deer.......that what the last time I shot them. it was seriously the most unbelievable thing I've ever witnessed in the woods.


----------



## ngurb

*rage*

well, i shot a big doe last night with one of my remaining rage 2 blades. hit her a little forward and got the off side shoulder and left a massive entrance and exit... but my retreval of the arrow showed it had no blades. looks like i've had it with the rage.
*NOT*.. i don't care if i break a head if it works right. had a 3" exit hole, so it stayed togeter through the shot. the doe ran through a wooden fence after the shot, maybe they broke then. all i am out is a little money for a great performing head. i'll give that up for massive cuts.


----------



## tommyhydro

i personally use the 2 blade rage and my only opening problems were with my old quiver that had foam in the hood, switched to a bohning lynx quiver and am yet to have one open early on me. before i bought the rage i had heard a lot of complaints about the 3 blades not deploying on impact so i got the 2 blades and am yet to have any sort of problem with them whatsoever. best bloodtrails and shortest recoveries, shot a doe a week ago, veeeeery steep angle and barely caught the top of right lung and bottom of the left lung, she went down 7-10 feet from where i shot her and she was tasty.


----------



## csschallanger

well today i had a 3 blade fail. well not completely cause one opened. the other two were just pushed into the rubberband some. and boy was i hott about that!! spen that much money on somthing and it absoulutely fails. i like the design so i might give the 2 blades a shot. but i have to admit the hole that one blade left was amazing. was tracking sprays and not just drips. fell in about 15 yards. but i'm still ticked about it not opening. got some pics uploading now.


----------



## csschallanger

here are the pics. you can see the one blade that opened.


----------



## wvangler

Just like anything mechanical I am sure they will fail now and then. For me I have had no problems with them yet knock on wood!


----------



## csschallanger

i was playing with them today and its like the 3 blade doesn't have enough room to work. if they don't open at the same time the blades get stuck on each other. the 2 blades don't seem like they would have that problem.


----------



## Lonestar63

I use the Rage 2 blade, and have for a couple of years.
It has simply destroyed everything i've shot with it.
If your equipment is well tuned, and your pulling at least 60 lbs, it can be a devastating head.
No deer i've shot with it has went over 40 yards.
I'm still using last years heads with the screws. I've heard of guys having problems with the newer pin design.
I've never had a problem with mine at all, but i tend to try and keep up with my equipment. Check the o-rings and replace them if they show wear.

Below is a couple of pics.
The bobcat went 3 ft after i shot him. *3 ft!* 
Never had anything die that quick that was shot with a bow.


----------



## Will K

*Hmm*

Ok, I dont know how to post here without saying something that could be offensive. So I appologize up front and want to preface by saying that I'm trying to learn and better understand some experiences and not trying to be a jerk ok. I appologize if it ends up coming out that way.

If a deer is shot through the lungs. Through both lungs. It's toast. Period. This was reiterated to me a few years ago while hunting with a buddy who had buck shot (ugh) in his gun and took a long shot at a buck. We found the deer in 60yds after ONE pellet took out both lungs and NO other pellets hit the deer. This was a large deer. ONE buck shot pellet made it through the lungs and killed it. Based on that and just thinking about the diamerter of an arrow, I see no way an arrow shot through both lungs does not kill a deer ASAP. You break the vaccum needed to keep the lungs inflated by putting holes in the rib cage and the arrow would cause damage that would bleed and thus, the deer is done if both lungs are hit.

I think if you hit a deer and it goes for ever, you either shot higher than you realize and just went over the spine which can look a lot like a double lunger but results in a non mortally wounded deer but most likely a perfectly healthy deer given some healing time OR you did not get both lungs - you got other organs.

If you hit a deer and dont get both lungs... it can go surprisingly far and bleed a little or a lot. So a non double lung hit can result in a long trail and happy or unhappy ending regardless of BH.

I'm amazed at the not deploy thing. I just tried rages this year - I'm no fan boy yet - but they opened up great. More important in my little tests they opened through paper towels and everything else I tried after reading reports of them not opening. After playing with the heads I do not understand how they dont open going through a deer? Are they just closing up after you lift the arrow out of the ground? Can you manually open them but for some reason they just didnt open on the deer? I'm not doubting integrety of people, I just can not understand how they would not open.

Back to the original point though if you get both lungs, even if it was with a non opening mech head, that deer is toast and most likely down within 100yds of the impact sight. 

Whether you like any mech head or not, if you shoot a deer in the lungs with any bh it is done and if you dont get both lungs - even with a great fixed head or a great mech the outcome can be very uncertain. It's not the head though, its the shot. It sucks. Every hunter at some point will shoot a deer and not double lung it. It stinks but at some point that will happen to all of us if it has not already. But it's not the head to blame. It is an accident that we try to control but ultimately can not fully control. 

Sorry for venting. I just need an education on how these things dont open.


----------



## BowhntrOma

My hunting buddy was hung up on Rage two blades until a couple weeks ago. He shot a doe at about twelve yards. The blades didn't open. It was a prefect shot. He got both lungs and nicked the heart. The shot was a complete pass through and the arrow was stuck in ground. The doe only made it about 30 yards and we found her easily. There was no blood trail and the hole through the doe was the size of a field tip. The ground didn't even open the head. He threw them away and went back to his fixed blades. I have been using thunderheads forever and they fly every bit as good as a rage. Why pay so much more for something that might fail.


----------



## csschallanger

WILL K i absolutely agree with you 100%!! bowhunting is shot placement, shot placement, ahot placement!! everything we do- tuning, faster bows, better flying broad heads everything is to up the chance of better shot placement. i am not going to the woods just to shoot up stuff. if i can't get a perfect shot, i'm not shooting. plain and simple, bottom line thats it! and yes even if your head doesn't open up and you make a good shot you will still probably have a good recovery. BUT, the reason for the big cuts and all that jazz is so thta if something happens the heads can help make up for a poorly placed shot. whether you're just not a good shot(need to practice before hunting if this is you) or you catch a stick or something else that you can't control. i paid what are they like 40$ for a pack of 3 heads. i didn't pay that much money for them not to work. i don't have anything against them, i just think they need some tweeking. i emailed rage and i will be sending these 3 blades back to them in exchange for the 2 blade model. i really like the heads and am willing to give them anoter try. so i say again WILL K i agree 100% and don't apoligize for being offensive. if that post made someone mad the probably don't need to be bow hunting.


----------



## ngurb

*rage*

i think everyone here knows we are debating the performance of the heads in many situations, pound pull, angles, and this case even the model 3blade or two blade. 
the question is when something goes wrong, how much cut do you want in the deer. 
which to me is funny for all you mechanical bashers(that is your right, bash on). how many posts on here say " if it's mechanical it will fail". i'm fine with you saying that if you shoot traditional. if your bow has wheels, if your release has jaws, if your rest moves, then you have nothing to say unless you have tried this head and want to post about it. oh, and here is a pic of my doe from the other night.


----------



## shoot thru

shot my first deer with a 2 blade rage today.... these things are sick..
never seen so much blood.. and hudge hole...
darn near cut his front legg off.. i will be useing them from now on.. unless i have a problem....went thru one shoulder plate cut ribs on both sides and almost made it thru the other shoulder.. knocked him on his butt when it hit him..
and he never really did get to his feet all the way. actually done a small circle took out about 20 yds of a row of corn.. plowed right back my way and run smack into the tree i was sitting in.. 5 yds latter he was done.. about 2 steps from where i shot him in the first place..could see the blood trail; from the tree.. im only shooting 62 lbs... was very impressed to say the least..

good hunting..


----------



## tannertt

Anybody giving these up and going to something else send your unwanted broadheads to me and I'll find a animal within range and let them judge how good they work.


----------



## viperarcher

I shot a nice buck with the rage 2 blade but I did not get a pass through , but it left a huge hole , but surprisingly not much blood. The buck went about 100 + yards. I talked to them about the rage and they incoraged me to try the rage 3 blade for better penatration! I am wondering if you used a little fine oil on the rails(blade slots) if it would make the blades slide back better?


----------



## Huntbear

Shot a doe broadside at 20 yrds. Complete pass through, cut 2 ribs in half going in and 2 going out. Left a blood trail for 70 or so yards that a kid could have trailed.....dead deer. I only shoot 55 lbs. draw weight. Nasty hole.....complete satisfaction here:thumbs_up


----------



## demingthelegend

*rage heads*

these heads are awsome!i seen were they took a marginal hit and made it deadly unlike you wouldve gotten with a fixed.as of right now they are the best on the market as far as mechinicals i shot both 2 and 3 blades.


----------



## Big Eazy

*Self Test on Rage's*

I recently did a test with the Rage 2 Blades while I was at our camp in Kentucky. A hunter on another forum said he had a Rage 2 Blade come open in air and it planed over the top of the deer. So, I took a Rage 2 Blade, put it on a 28" Easton Epic that is fletched with 3" feathers and topped with a Archer's Flame Nock. Shot from a 2007 Bowtech Guardian, 29" draw length and 70# draw weight. First I set up a small cantaloupe in front of a block target and set up 30 yards away. Opened both blades and shot. There was considerable buzzing from the broadhead, but it hit within 1" of where it was meant to hit, and put a 1 1/2" slice into the cantaloupe. Blades were re-set and 1 blade pulled. Shot from same set up and distance, hit was right on the money, noise was not as noticeable, and new cantaloupe was sliced in half. So, what does it matter if they open in flight, other than noise. I have no pics, which wouldn't really prove anything anyway, without witnesses.:darkbeer:


----------



## MuyGrande

All or most of the problems are with the 3 blade rage. The 2 blades are alot better, never had a problem with them!


----------



## marbowNC

I don't know what the problem is with the 3 blade I use them and shot one buck this year with them and it worked fine , my self I would rather use a 3 blade it will make a bigger hole . I have all ways use fixed heads and I have never seen a fixed head leave a hole that the 3 blade will . This is my first year useing the rage and so far i like them , I do carry a fixed head in my quiver though for coyotes , they are a little expensive is my only complant , but I was able to reuse the head and blades after a good cleaning and sharpening .


----------



## boonecoon

ngurb said:


> and if you get dirt, mud, grass, anything in the head you have to clean it very well. i boiled my and scrubbed with a toothbrush.


My buddy i live with decided to try them this year, shot a deer with it, no problem. While cleaning, (this is the 2 blade) the pin in the middle of the head that works as an axle between the two blades just fell out and went down the drain. I was watching him clean it, with a toothbrush and it just fell out, along with the blades. NO THANKS. anything that can fall out or off doesnt sound worthy of a bow kill to me. Sure someone will probably say "well muzzys and thunderheads have removeable.. yada yada. thing is, they arent intended to move like the slip cam.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc-srIw3na0&feature=related


----------



## ngurb

*rage*

i guess my only complaint of the head is that pin, rivot, whatever in the broadhead ferel that holds the blades in. i broke it and lost the blades on the last kill, and replacing the blades is not real easy. i went to the bow shop and they said there is now an option to either use the hollow pin, or a screw to hold the blades. new packs of blades do come with both. for my ferels the screw didn't work, too big, and i was forced to use the hollow pin again. it is way too easy to have the head drilled and tapped in the spot for a solid set screw and not worry about pounding in or pounding out this pin to change blades. on a hard hit this hollow pin can compress allowing it to fall out, taking the blades with it. <----<<ngurb


----------



## ngurb

*heads*

only broke one thunderhead in about 30 big game kills, and it broke a couple inches deep burried into a tree on the other side of the deer. 
BY ALL MEANS, if your bow shoots good fixed blades accuralely, shoot them. 
i can't lie to you, i have a couple slick tricks in my quiver right now. it's hard for me to go completly to a mech head. 
side note i had to track a buck for my dad this weekend. he shot it with a g-5 montec 125 grain. i would swear he hit it bad, if i wasn't there to find it and dress it out and look at the holes. the entrance and exit were small, and the deer went 160 yards bobbing and weaving through our swamp with a double lung hit. and i mean all three blades went through both lungs. none of that just clipped one or the other. my dad doesn't shoot very many deer, and the first thing he did when we got back to camp was put all his thunderheads 125's back on. <--<<


----------



## tommyhydro

marbowNC said:


> my self I would rather use a 3 blade it will make a bigger hole . I have all ways use fixed heads and I have never seen a fixed head leave a hole that the 3 blade will .





if you go to the rage website they list the 2 blade as leaving a larger entry and wound channel, the only real advantage of the 3 blade is slightly better penetration, but with that also comes the deployment problems with the 3 blade.......no real deployment problem with the 2 blade and the wound they leave is unbelievable.....looks like you hit them with a bowie knife.:wink:


----------



## wisesteve

I started out shooting NAP Spitfires. Never really ever had a problem with these. Flew straight, big cutting diameter, dependable, always opened, re-usable. Always took care to do maintenance and resharpen after use. Decided to try Rage 3 blade last year. Shot four deer. Great big hole, great blood trail, flew like field point. Broke all three heads on four deer. Broke the bezel that holds the blades. Called company to let them know about this problem I was having. I didn't want them replaced. Just wanted to let them know there was an issue. I was going to keep using them because of concept and design, seemed better than spitfire. Told them never had any issue with my previous broadhead. They suggested that I learn to live with ruining a broadhead for the kill or go back to my old head. I now use NAP Spitfire Pro XP. I will never use these broadheads, or anything else these folks put out due to the way I was treated by them.
Shoot straight, Shoot true, use a good head.


----------



## doebuggy

NCHunter287 said:


> I know there has probably already been a thread on rage broadheads but I would like to get some input from some other users. I've shot several deer with rages and havn't been dissapointed until this evening. Shot a nice 8pt dead behind the shoulder, perfect double lung shot. Got down to my arrow and the blades were still closed. After about 400 yards of hand and knees tracking still no deer. I'm going back to try to find him again in the morning. Has anyone else had this issue or any other issues with rage?


i used expandable broads heads one year and lost 4 out of 5 deer then changed back to fixed and haven't lost one since, also before i switched to expandables i never lost any either. so i guess you could say you can't run fast enough to get me to use them again. also if your bow is tuned correctly a fixed will fly as good as a expandable.:wink:


----------



## G20

Killed my first yesterday with a Rage 2 blade. Found my arrow 50 or so yards later and the blades were gunked up. I washed it off and the blades pushed back like new. Need a new ring but everything looks fine. No bending.

Entrance










Exit


----------



## Safarihntr

*Broadheads In General*

Here comes my opinion... Of all of the members on Archery Talk, there are not enough of us who hunt to re-create every different scenario there is in shooting a deer. I think you all know where I am going with this. Can anyone tell me how many different things, organs, ect. you will be passing through when you absolutely 12 a deer? You will never know that you 12'd it until you get up to it. You look at the deer you just harvested, and you can say a number of different things, you can say, Yup, I was right, perfect shot. Or, you can say, yikes, I guess I thought it was at a different angle. You might have hit a rib directly, entrance or exit, and I think my broadhead must have deflected a little, and didn't come out from the direction that the arrow was headed. This could go on forever. 

Broadhead, field point, personally I would never even attempt trying to shoot a deer with a field point, though many have, to prove a point, and point taken, field points can harvest a deer.

I have shot deer a few different broadheads, and have harvested my share of deer, and I can tell you that you will never know where you hit until you get up to it. If you never recover the deer, you will never know. You cannot come one here, and start to type "I hit it in the shoulder", and then delete that and re-phrase by saying "Right behind the shoulder" and didn't die.

There are great performing broadheads, in a certain scenario, and bad broadheads for that exact same scenario. Every one is different. 

Good luck hunting to all of you, and may all of your broadheads work efficiently. But, I do shoot 2 Blade Rage's. And like them.


----------



## bowhuntnac

Crane said:


> Anyone wanting to get rid of the 2 blade rage just send them to me>:wink:


ditto


----------



## mttc08

Ill take all those old rage that ppl don't want. I have taken 4 deer this season with them.....10 pt 10pt 8pt doe


----------



## NCHunter287

Well since my problem with the 3 blades Ive switched to 2 blades. I've shot 3 does, no problems except for bent blades. Great blood and good flight. Shot a buck last saturday morning quarting away... Didn't run far but upon retrival of my arrow the screw that holds the blades was broken and only one blade made it through the chest cavity... found the other one burried in the sholder. I called rage and they said they would replace it no questions asked. Another one of the blades I shot a doe with had a bent screw. Upon installing a new o-ring I couldn't get the blades to latch... took it apart and found the bent screw. So 2 heads out of a 3 pack are being shipped back to Superior WI. I love the devistation, but these broadheads just dont seem to be very reliable. With the initial cost and the price of replacing bent blades, these are becoming a money pit. I'm switching to slick tricks.


----------



## robbates

NCHunter287 said:


> I love the devistation, but these broadheads just dont seem to be very reliable. With the initial cost and the price of replacing bent blades, these are becoming a money pit. I'm switching to slick tricks.



AMEN to that. I feel that exact same way. Who can afford $40.00 dollars every month on broadheads???


----------



## Q2bowyer

I have shot the fixed blade thunderheads and never had a problem. This years, mainly due to what I have seen and read I have switched to the Rage two blade. I have not had the oprotunity to use them yet but I am looking forward to this weekend. Looking at the post above I feel encouraged in my choice of the two blade.


----------



## ngurb

*rage*

chalk up two more kills for the first three pack. 8 kills on three heads, *** with one pack of replacement blades. still have three in the quiver. 
took a turkey and doe. both heads stayed together were washed and are back in the quiver. <--<<


----------



## jtnanni

Rj 1 said:


> I shot a nice buck last Monday morning and lost him. I was using the 3 blade version and he was 22 yds broadside, I hit him a little high and only got about 6 inches of penetration. I shoot 70lbs with a 385gr arrow and 66lbs of k.e. I will never use them again.


same thing happened to me. hit a young buck vertically centered an inch or two behind the shoulder. I got barely 6" of penetration and did not find the deer. Theres no way the blades opened, I had about 200 yards of a subpar blood trail then it went to nothing. I sent mine back for a refund.


----------



## pawhittailslar

Rage 3 Blades Rule!!!

I've killed three (3) whitetails and saw 2 of them die within sight. The 3rd was a bad shot on my part, gut shot in fact. The Rage 3 Blade saved the day for me. I found the deer 3 hours later, less than 250 yards away with 7 inches of intestines hanging out the exit hole. These things work and make an aweful mess. My brother and my best friend have also shot 3 deer between them, same results.


----------



## Young1

I tried the Rage 2 blade this year, first experience, I took an admitidly sharp quartering away shot at a buck at 37 yards, didnt see the hit but heard the impact, went down found the arrow fully deployed, but only had streaky blood on the shaft and blades, had pin drop blood for 120 yards then nothing! dont know what happened, Deflection? Maybe. Second experience shot a doe at 17 yard broadside went 35 yards and dropped, Massive holes and blood!


----------



## lukeandwillsdad

Early Ice said:


> I couldn't image how a Rage wouldn't open. The 3 blade suck. They should be taken off the market because if you deploy 2 blades before the 3rd on it catches and only opens a 1/4 of the way. I shot a deer with them and gave the remaining two away. Take a look if you have the 3 blade rage, the design sucks.
> 
> I can't see a 2 blade not fully deploying, I shot enough deer with them to see what they did. I don't have a bad story using them, but I still switched, I hate the rubber bands


i believe this is what happened to me. if you look at the design of the 3 blades, they can bind. i don't think it would happen every time neccesarily but once is too many in my opinion.


----------



## pawhittailslar

3 blades or 2 blades, anyone who knows anything about physics at all knows better than to argue against the fact that rear deployment systems absolutely make a much larger entry hole than front deployment systems. The argument between fixed blades and mechanicals will go on forever (as it has), though there aren't many that would argue that fixed blades fly as reliably as mechanicals when each are compared to field tip flight reliability. That said, if you're going to shoot mechanicals, I can't imagine why anyone would use a front deploying system. As for me, I'll stay with the Rage 3 Blade!!! Now up to four (4) whitetails with them, and never a problem.


----------



## wtwilli

*rage broadheads*

I've shot rage 2 blade since they came out.Have 10 or so kills.Recently I've tried the undertaker and grim reaper.I went back to rage,there simple ,leave great blood trails and when properly placed have yet to see a deer go 50 yards.I would only say on the negative side watch severe quartering shots, they will defect some and lose penetration.


----------



## treestanding

*Rage 3 blade*

I shot 2 deer with rage 3 blades and you could fit a tennis ball in the hole! Even if 1 blade does not engage, it is still a slicer in my opinion. All 3 blades did deploy for my kills. 1 blood trail was thick, the other had no trail I could find because the innards clogged up the exit hole. I think this happens more than many realize because once a deer goes down the innards move. Maybe the 2 blades are better but I already have the 3 blade packs.


----------



## CR 82nd

I have not had any problems with the 2 blade. Killed 4 deer and a turkey last year and 4 deer and a turkey with them this year. I have had some problems with penitration though. Last year and most of this year I shot a Ross cr334. I don't know what the ke is on it but I got very few pass-through even on great shots. Hopeing the new 82nd airborne is going to fix thjs problem. Shot a doe new years day, but hit the back of the shoulder blade so it didn't pass through but I can't blame my bad shooting on a broadhead. She was down in 25 yrd though. I will say one thing for rage 2 blades, THEY KILL. If you can find blood. If they don't pass though finding blood can be a big problem.


----------



## deerstuffer

BowhntrOma said:


> My hunting buddy was hung up on Rage two blades until a couple weeks ago. He shot a doe at about twelve yards. The blades didn't open. It was a prefect shot. He got both lungs and nicked the heart. The shot was a complete pass through and the arrow was stuck in ground. The doe only made it about 30 yards and we found her easily. There was no blood trail and the hole through the doe was the size of a field tip. The ground didn't even open the head. He threw them away and went back to his fixed blades. I have been using thunderheads forever and they fly every bit as good as a rage. Why pay so much more for something that might fail.


Duh. That is pretty amazing that an arrow went through a deer and only made a hole 1/2 as big as the arrow. Just don't work that way. Get real.


----------



## robinhood11

I personally starting shooting rage 2 blade this year have shot 2 whitetails with them one a 220 pound buck (dressed) and the other a doe and have had zero problems with them.


----------



## missionman44

double lunged a doe at 15 yds. rage 2 blade.deer ran 10 yds and tipped over. love em


----------



## Lance Wolken

*Rage*

Friend of mine shot a buck up in north dakota this year with a two blade. He was delighted with the performance and said it was ready to shoot again just needed to be washed up. I told him about the reports of the roll pins falling out of them. He went and got it and while washing it the roll pin fell out. When the blades hit hard bone they compress the roll pin which takes the pressure out of the pin. This particular pin had visible setback. Although the rest was pretty much good to go I do not believe this head is made to be reused especially if it hits bone. Personally I think its the best of the mechanical design but after playing with his the blades kept deploying. The o ring thing and cam lock just seemed too problematic. Couldn't imagine how they could be inserted and reinserted into a quiver for transport without inspecting the damn thing each time. I'll stick to my muzzy heads, but I believe rage is on the right track just needs to be refined alittle. The roll pin thing is totally unacceptable and need to be changed to a solid press fit pin or screw like the originals.

Lance


----------



## StacyH

*rage*

ive shot 7 deer this season with the 2 blade rage by far one of the best mechanicals out there


----------



## UniversalFrost

muzzy 3 blade is all I have ever used and all I will ever use. 

mechanical bh's will fail, it is just the nature of something mechanical. 

JOE


----------



## will750

I shot many deers with mechanicals and I never lost one. Perhaps, I lost one with fixed broadhead and doesn't mean that the broadhead was in cause. Shot placement was probably bad....


----------



## p&y hunter

i love rage 3 blade. i have killed 300lb bear, 200 lb hog, and severl bucks.
and i have never lost on yet? i always get good blood.


----------



## kansasbucks

Have use the Rage 2 blade since it came out and have never had a problem. have shot quartering away, broadside, and quartering to. All have made quick work of the deer. The longest blood trail has been about 75 yards. As for the people that say a mechanicle anything will always fail, i think the bow you are shooting is a pretty mechanical piece of equipment, but your aren't going to stop using it are you??????? They work for me and I will use them til they stop making them.


----------



## FLACRACKER

kansasbucks said:


> Have use the Rage 2 blade since it came out and have never had a problem. have shot quartering away, broadside, and quartering to. All have made quick work of the deer. The longest blood trail has been about 75 yards. As for the people that say a mechanicle anything will always fail, i think the bow you are shooting is a pretty mechanical piece of equipment, but your aren't going to stop using it are you??????? They work for me and I will use them til they stop making them.


same here.......................put em down!!

I love following a blood trail that Ray Charles could see!!
Make a clean ethical shot and watch em bleed!!


----------



## X-force09

*lost one*

I shot one this past season from 20 yards, and the arrow only penetrated about 6 inches in and popped out. I went to look for the arrow later on, and when i found it, it was missing the blades! i looked around some more, and found both blades in a spot of blood about 20 yards from the arrow. the pin broke or fell out when it hit. 300 yards later, no more blood. I will never use them again. I switched out the broadheads later that week.


----------



## krazycurt

I have had mixed results with rage 2 blades. First kill was a doe at 10 yds one blade opened in flight causing shot to go left hitting her in left hind quarter had to track her down to put another arrow threw her lungs at 30 yds second rage worked flawlessly. Deer no2 6pt at 25yds threw both lungs rage worked flawlessly again.Deer no 3 large buck at 30 yards not sure how big as I dont count points till I put my hands on them,quartering away not sure where arrow hit but knocked him down he got up and fell again and ran and fell 2 more times before he went out fo sight. Went to impact site found my arrow, rage was broken into at the o-ring slot. Arrow had blood on first 3 inches. I think arrow hit shoulder blade spine area do to deers reaction and limited penetration.Tracked deer over 300yds only laid down once with very little blood loss had 6 inches of snow,deer went onto a refuge so I couldnt track any further.They work great when they work.I think for me fixed blades will be in my quiver from now on for deer and larger game Ive had good luck with Reapers on deer and turkeys.Grizz Tricks will be my next head.


----------



## ClydeWigg3

*Muzzy*

I'm glad all you folks like Rage blades, makes it easier for me to find Muzzys.

In the back of my mind would always be the thought of the blades failing to open or opening in flight. Bow hunting is tough enough without having that nagging feeling in my mind.

Indians used to shoot deer with rocks fashioned into arrowheads. I don't have time for that so I shoot a 4 blade Muzzy.


----------



## MASS-BOWHUNTER

If you need a 2 in cut shoot a 4 blade fixed, its one inch each way. and if you tune your bow all fixed blade shoot great out as far as you can shoot!
And if you are jamming a broadhead into foam quiver head you need to rethink your quiver . their are many quivers that hold top and bottom of your arrow. without the use of broadhead dulling foam !!!
i just think that fixed blades will never fail!!!!! as for the rage your taking a chance. it might not be a big chance but its still a chance.


----------



## CareyHamil

Rj 1 said:


> I shot a nice buck last Monday morning and lost him. I was using the 3 blade version and he was 22 yds broadside, I hit him a little high and only got about 6 inches of penetration. I shoot 70lbs with a 385gr arrow and 66lbs of k.e. I will never use them again.



So you make a crappy shot, and blame the braodhead.:wink: thats real nice


----------



## CareyHamil

if anyone has rage two blades that they do not like, please mail them to me!!!!!!


----------



## SCOTTSBXT

*rage*



NCHunter287 said:


> I know there has probably already been a thread on rage broadheads but I would like to get some input from some other users. I've shot several deer with rages and havn't been dissapointed until this evening. Shot a nice 8pt dead behind the shoulder, perfect double lung shot. Got down to my arrow and the blades were still closed. After about 400 yards of hand and knees tracking still no deer. I'm going back to try to find him again in the morning. Has anyone else had this issue or any other issues with rage?


Rage 2 blade - one goat one deer they where both down hill shots. both times the broadhead entered behind the shoulder and deflected up into the spine. The heads did the trick but they shouldn't have deflected like that.:thumbs_do


----------



## the engineer

*2 blades*

these are some bad-mother-shut-your-mouth! broadheads. shot 3 deer with them, 2 went 10 yds, and the one that went 20 only did so because he jumped the string and i hit him a little far back. looks like you poured blood on the ground out of a 5 gallon bucket when you blood trail 'em.


----------



## jay26

*3 blade*

I purchased a pack of three blade rage last year against my better judgement since I to am a fixed blade guy!!But i have to confess they did perform well and I had no problem harvesting deer with them.I since have switched back to my trusty steel force phat heads just for the simple fact with bow hunting sometimes less is more!!! I think people rely on having the biggest and the badest to much.Just make a good shot and you will pick up your harvest every time.


----------



## JBRECKO

Rj1 unless you hit big bone your going to get more pen.. than that.My son shoots 50lbs 27inch at 23yds went clear through and found arrow 20ft past impact point.I hit a buck at 25yds spined him got close to 8inch pen. from a60lb 30in 400gr.Lots of people think they made this perfect shot and could not find the animal guess the shot was really bad.If the vitals were hit then it would be dead.....As for giving the animal time to expire?


----------



## Life1978

I haven't seen it posted yet but rage does say on the package that it works best with a 60 lb draw:wave3:


----------



## T-Panic

I tried the Rage three blade last season. I was totally unimpressed. I shot a deer right behind the shoulder and arrow passed through but stayed in the deer. I looked the next day for the deer for 4 hours and couldn't find a good blood trail. The blood trail ended about 50 yards from where I shot the deer, I might add the deer when I hit it went into the ultra high speed death run. I finally found my arrow 3 months after the season ended 70 yards from the point of impact in some oak brush (the leaves had all fallen off making it easier to find). I looked another two hours for the carcuss and still haven't found the remains of the deer. Later in the season I was able to connect with another deer and I found it the next morning. I don't know if it's the three blade head design or what but I'm not at all impressed. A good friend of mine used the two blade heads for deer and elk and he got both, he loves them. I have gone back to fixed blade heads. Plus the price for Rages are just to pricey for my blood in these current economic times.


----------



## wpi-outdoors

Good news for the folks that have a little lighter draw weight bow.
New for this year from Rage are newly designed 2 bladed broadheads with a cutting diamiter of an 1 1/2" instead of the 2". They also changed the way the blades fit and make them easy to be changed.
I am not sure when they will be available yet, but once my wholesaler gets them you can bet I will have several dozen in stock!


----------



## p47dman

I like to listen how the Rage left a 2 1/2" hole and the deer ran 50 yards before dropping. I tried the Rage, they are junk, IMHO. I use Muzzy Phantoms, last bear I shot left a hole you could put your foot in, and it ran 20 feet.


----------



## snapps

p47dman said:


> I like to listen how the Rage left a 2 1/2" hole and the deer ran 50 yards before dropping. I tried the Rage, they are junk, IMHO. I use Muzzy Phantoms, last bear I shot left a hole you could put your foot in, and it ran 20 feet.


I use to shoot Muzzy phantoms, would group good at 20 yards, but 40 yards was all over the place. I switched to rage 2 blade simply for its accuracy and once I shot that first deer with it I could not beleive the blood trail, there was no comparason between the phantom and rage. The phantom is still a good broadhead I just had trouble at longer distances, where as the rage is very consistant. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## croskelley

*croskelley*

I used the two blade model on a wildebeast, and impala in Africa. Wildebeast went about 150 yards and had 2.5" gash at entry. The Impala had complete pass through and went about 10 yards and stood there (the blood was gushing out of both sides and he was done in less than a minute. Also shot an elk in Canada with two blade and hit him a little high and too far back took out the last 2 inches of both lungs though and he died about 80 yards from where I hit him. 
I used the three blade on a whitetail in here in Washington and lost him. As he ran away I could see the arrow sticking out of him so I obviously hit bone and my shot placement wasn't lack luster so I blame myself not the head.

Shot a 60lb bowtech justice on all these animals.


----------



## bambam1

I have never shot the rage. They may fly good they may work fine. I like mechs. also. My qualm is,,for what they are charging for a pack , there are far better heads out there for alot less money. jmo


----------



## Enkry

you shot a wildebeast with a 60lbs bow?? I thought there was draw weight minimum for soem of africa's big game


----------



## The admiral

Not to knock Rage but I shoot a lighter poundage bow and had penetration issues this season. The blades were not sharp enough especially the tip. Ordered some Slick Tricks and Silverflames.


----------



## croskelley

*croskelley*



Enkry said:


> you shot a wildebeast with a 60lbs bow?? I thought there was draw weight minimum for soem of africa's big game


For any of the antelope game you are safe with most tackle that we use here in the states. For thicker skin game my PH wanted me to have 65-90+lb bow. I am going back in October for more animals and a Giraffe. I guess the skin on the Giraffe can reach 2" thick. For this next trip I am going to use a Bowtech 82nd set at 71 lbs. The PH wanted close to 100 fp of energy. I will also be using rage broadheads on all the other game, but will be using a two blade fixed for the Giraffe.


----------



## HollerMan

*Whats the best*

Whats the best vanes to use with a rage 3 blade??????? 2" blazer or 4" quick spin? 350cx maxima or 400?


----------



## treestanding

*Rage*

I just shoot 2 inch blazers (the camo and white zebra striped ones seem to work best )
I dont think fletching will be an issue unless you use a fixes blade that has a lot of surface area that could plane.


----------



## Lance Wolken

*Rage Heads*

Earlier I mentioned that the two blade model had issues with the blades falling out due to compression of the roll pin and lost tension. The other day I noticed that the replacement packs of blades come with a new solid spiral threaded pin which replaces the compression pin. I just might have to give them a try now. Seriously I applaud the guys who reconize a problem and improve the design.

Lance


----------



## xman59

nc hunter 287, if it's mechanical it will fail, were , when and how often is the question. if the hit was in the vitals, any and I any any fixed blaed would have given a better result.
How many more will you loose, heaven only knows. But a Fixed blade would have worked !
there are some really good fixed heads, you might want to try some of them,
G5 makes the montec and striker, both great fly very good and will be open when they get there, nap crossfire, razorback are also superb.
steel force phat head, muzzy phantom, stinger boss and bullet, shuttle t lock, these are just the heads I have used or have first hand knoweledge of their use and results,
do you get 3" groups at sixty with your mechanical? some of these blades will do it all the time, and there are others.
loose the loss, get a better blade


----------



## cebert07

I got a doe with a fixed bladethis last year. Hit it right be hind the shoulder. tracked her for a good 200 yards. No deer? How is this possiable dont ask me. Ending up kill the deer 3 months later during gun season. wound right behind the front shoulder arrow came out right above the heart. How did this happen?

It seems to me like everyone blames the mechanical head but what if that deer just reacted to the shot and the vitals moved as the arrow entered. This is what the doe I shot did arrow passed right though. She moved her lungs...If it was my choice a fixed blade should stop half way through and tear the inside up as the deer runs away but this cant always happen.

I switch to mechanicals for the rest of the season. All broadheads work if you hit the deer in the right spot.


----------



## xring_assassin

Gary73 said:


> Going to stick with Montecs now, I was considering trying the Rage BH but I'll give it a miss now.


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT

Has anyone used these on turkeys? Wondering how they perform on a gobbler.


----------



## WildAntlers

*Rage 2-Blade*

I've had both great and not-so-great success.

I've taken four whitetails using the rage 2-blade. Three of them went down within sight and one of those was a bad hit.

Re: The fourth deer... The blades never opened - Thankfully it was a lung hit and the deer eventually went down. ...300 yards later. In my case, the only reason I can come up with that prevented the blades from opening, is the temperature. The first three deer were taken in temps above freezing. The fourth deer was taken in -10 degree wind chill. The smallest bit of moisture in the broadhead could have easily prevented it from opening. This is my theory - not proven. 

If that is the case, it is equally important to keep your gun powder and your broadheads dry. ;-)


----------



## bossofduhwoods

*rageh.h.*

I ntried em in 08. 60#mathews drenalin. 27``d.l.300grn [email protected] shot a nice doe @ 25 yds. arrow went thru both sides,fletching sticking out of deer l.side. recovered deer poor blood trail. #25pt buck 15`(feet) arrow w/rage bounced out of the l.shoulder no recovery. imediately went bac to fixed b.h.`s. shot a buc+doe both w/pass thru`s @18+22yds. Its my belief to shoot a large cutting head like a rage U got 2 have a lot of horse pwr. under your hood, like 70# or more. I was as was several others I hunt with Very dissapointed w/the rage. I also don`t like the fact that they open while knoc`d if U bump your arrow sometimes even while just knocking your arrow. good luc w/em. bob b.


----------



## clover buck1020

i have been using the the two blade rage for the last two seasons. shot three bucks anywhere between fifteen and thirty yards. none went more than 60 yards from the place where i let the arrow go. the only thing i do not like is the attention you need to pay if you do bump something with the arrow. other than that two thumbs up for sure


----------



## clover buck1020

forgot to mention that my 101st is at 62#s.


----------



## nigonjac

I honestly dont believe in mechanicals, because i have heard some stories of them failing at the moment of truth, so i stick with a fixed blade that has the same kind of accuracy, like the SLick Trick broadhead, i can put 3 arrows in a 3 inch group at 40 yards with these, and every deer i have shot has gone down with in 100 yards, the farthest being 40 yards away.


----------



## marbowNC

I have used fixed and the rage 3 blade ...no problems with the rage , from what I have shot the rage will make a larger hole than any fixed head that ive shot ....But you can use a feild tip and kill a deer if ya get both lungs not that i would ...but it could be done...the deer I shot this past season with the rage , when I gutted them there lungs came out like mush ...just like you had shot them with a rifle ..so I'll be useing them again this year...mabe even try the 2 blade .


----------



## treestanding

*Rage*

I think the 3 blade is best for more penetration. All the deer I shot with it had huge holes in them. I was initially against mechanicals but these are a lot different especially on shots that would deflect the previous generation of mechanicals. 
On a non broadside shot, the blade that opens first is the one away from the body of the animal so it allows the tip to keep going in straight. In the other styles, the first blade to open would be between the tip and the animal thereby creating a lever to deflect the shot.
I have had fixed blades plane and or fly differently than field tips. 
My only complaint is that when jarred, the blades can jump the o-ring. They pop right back though.


----------



## wsb_bwhntr

Love them. Shot 3 blade Muzzy's for years and there is nothing wrong with them, but wanted to see what the excitement was about. From the sound they make on impact to the blood trail unlike any other I have seen (second deer shot I could see the trail in the leaves from my tree 20 yards out), they are my broadhead of choice. Also shot my buck this past year and hit him right in the shoulder. Passed through almost the whole way (only the fletching sticking out) and he only went about 40 yards. Three blader out of a 60Lb Bowtech Guardian on Carbon Express Maxima Hunters. Not flying superfast, but definitely getting the job done.


----------



## treestanding

*Rage*

Yea, they sound like your breaking a board on impact. I shoot at 56 lbs and do some damage with the 3 blades!


----------



## josh s.

I used three blade rage 2 years ago and had no problem what so ever. Unless an 8 inch hole is a problem(quartering away hard) This past year I switched to G5 montecs and they were horrible. No blood trail on the four deer I shot at all. This year I'll be trying the 2 blade rage......sux that they are 40.00. Thats why I switched in the first place.


----------



## dmr16

I purchased a pack of rage three-blades but the blades were so dull I returned them. Assuming that it was a manufacturing defect, I purchased another set but it turned out to be just as dull. I decided that maybe I could sharpen them myself, so I went outside to practice with the included practice tip. What a piece of junk! On the first shot into a foam block target, one of the three "practice" blades broke off. I didn't even try shooting it again, just returned the whole pack for a refund. I wonder if I had bad luck with a bad batch, or if there is a serious quality control issue.

I wanted to shoot mechanicals because they fly more like field tips. Through trial and error, I discovered that mechanicals can fly just as good on an arrow with helical fletching. Currently I'm shooting Magnus Stinger 4-blades, on axis arrows with four 3-inch vanes (helical). I no longer have to pick out the straightest arrows to know that they will fly true... they all fly like field tips. I will never try mechanicals again.


----------



## josh s.

My rage 3 blade appeared dull but I assure you it did the trick. As far as your practice blade goes that is weird......were you shooting intoo concrete or something....lol. :darkbeer:


----------



## Jason Balazs

snapps said:


> I use to shoot Muzzy phantoms, would group good at 20 yards, but 40 yards was all over the place. I switched to rage 2 blade simply for its accuracy and once I shot that first deer with it I could not beleive the blood trail, there was no comparason between the phantom and rage. The phantom is still a good broadhead I just had trouble at longer distances, where as the rage is very consistant.
> 
> just my 2 cents


If your bow is perfectly tuned, you should not have your shots flying all over. 

All I know about the Rage is I saw Randy Ulmer have one open up on him at the ATA show this year during the 100 yard challenge. He missed the target by about 10 feet. No sir, no rage for me. I think I will stick with the Atom or another type of mechanical like Trufire's new piston driven one. 

Just my .00001 Peso


----------



## crockett dp

*I have*

I have used mec's since they first come out and used all diff kinds with a miss hap THEY FLY TRUE my fixed blades wonder could never get them tuned and due to the wondering back then some bad shots w made and now with the speed of bows they really like to go on trips to on knowen destinations Back then they said they dont open now they tell you they open in flight use what you like the critter your shooten doesnt know the diff my 2 blade rage KILL everything from moose to bears here in ONT. and leave a wicked hole :thumbs_up


----------



## Canuck Archer

First of all I tried Rage two blades and didn't like them. Having said that I don't understand how anyone can hit a perfect shot behind the shoulder with these heads and say they didn't deploy. The animal will die if the arrow goes through the lungs! A field point would kill a deer if hit there.It takes so little energy to deploy these heads.
I didn't like the way they flew out of my x force at 75 pounds. I would get a flyer now and again. I switched to spitfires. Maybe it was a tuning issue or the odd head would open up in flight.I just wasn't comfortable shooting them.
Not bashing just my .02


----------



## MULIES4EVER

I used the rage 2 blade this last year. It did great and took my elk down in nothing flat. It left a gaping hole in my deer also. But here is the thing. If you are sitting in a treestand (which I was when I shot my elk) they are great but out west here we are doing alot of stalking and hiking. Rage heads are not the ticket here. The blades pop open and give me grief. The slightest bump and I have to fix them. This does not work for long stalks in the sage brush. This year I am going back to the Grim Reaper. If rage could fix this one issue they would have something great.


----------



## matt039

*I know this post is old but here is my 2 cents worth from last years brief use.*

When a broadheads blade come loose in your quiver while waliking it makes you wonder what they will do when launched at 300 + FPS. When you are watching TV and you see a hunters quiver full of broadheads with blades dangling loose do you wonder? Couple that with the magnet of an easton tracer knock! D I S A S T ER! It just so happens that one blade opens as shot causing it to plane about 24" to the left... As a result a 150 class gets it in the rear leg and is found by another hunter shed hunting. Is it repeatable? Yes! In a controlled environemt every shot afterwards thru a paper tunner then onto foam a target with actual Rage Broadheads (not practice tips) was 24-30" left and 8-10" low. (Shooting thru paper tunner shows that one blade was open in flight each time.) Do I have this problem with a Tekan? NOPE!


----------



## MISSIONSHTR

down at Predators the one in gilroy not what you see on dateline NBC has actually quit carrying the 3 blade rage. They say they have had problems not opening. The two blade Rage they say sometimes opens but they have come up with a fix. they said to cut a tiny piece of peep tubing ( like an o -ring but slimmer) and use tweezers to open tubing and slip over rage . the tubing breakes on impact


----------



## andrewblatch

I shot a doe with the 2 blade a little back but found her the next morning piled up. I did switch to the 3 blade though, I like the added insurance of that 3rd blade. I haven't had a problem with them not opening though. Every deer that I have shot has fell within 50 yards.


----------



## quick kill

*They are Garbage!!!!!!!*

I shot a buck this morning and I cannot reccomend these broadheads. I'm shooting 67 pounds. I hit him quartering away behind left shoulder and had some blood at the scene. The blood trail was non-existent. I found him 125 yards away (thank God!). I am Done with mechanicals! One other thing too, the blades (two blade version) constantly open up. So, if you had a follow up shot, one would have to squeeze the blades to reset them. I thought about giving the other 5 away but I think it is far more ethical to just throw them in the garbage, which is exactly what I am going to do.


----------



## prox900

I've been using the rage 3 blades for a couple years now, and have had complete passthroughs on each deer i've shot, one problem i did have though, one blade opened in flight, causing arrow to veer off target, could have been my fault for not checking blades when nocking arrow.


----------



## lcube

A friend of mine forgot to change back to the broadhead and left the practice point on his arrow and of course it didn't open but fortunately, he got a good shot anyway and the deer went down. 150 yards but it went down. I shot one with 2 blade and it went maybe 20 yards and he crashed. I had been shooting with spitfire 3 blade but couldn't shoot quartering shots due to the blade configuration. I had to pass up some great deer due to the quartering problem.


----------



## maxx532

I've taken 6 or 7 deer with the 2 blade, without any issues. Have had a couple of misses in the past, and you always wonder why. Not blaming it on the broadhead.
Love the idea of rear opening expandables, and will try some others.
Probably go to the G5 tekan next... 
It appears to me that the Rage 2 blade is probably the #1 selling head today. Perhaps due to marketing, but lots of us have had great success using this head also.


----------



## bucksnortinted

quick kill said:


> I shot a buck this morning and I cannot reccomend these broadheads. I'm shooting 67 pounds. I hit him quartering away behind left shoulder and had some blood at the scene. The blood trail was non-existent. I found him 125 yards away (thank God!). I am Done with mechanicals! One other thing too, the blades (two blade version) constantly open up. So, if you had a follow up shot, one would have to squeeze the blades to reset them. I thought about giving the other 5 away but I think it is far more ethical to just throw them in the garbage, which is exactly what I am going to do.


be a sport about throwing them away,throw them my way........lol


----------



## mttc08

I have shot 7 deer with the 2 blade rage and never lost one!!! Anyone not wanting thier left over rage's, let me know. I'll take all these "junk" broadheads I can get!!! A bad hit is a bad hit with any broadhead!!! I have lost them with wasp and muzzy fixed blades but never with a rage. I think some folks just have trouble tracking if there is not a easy blood trail to follow but, who would admit that, right?


----------



## deerhunter8575

Okay here's my story.


My buddy shot an really nice 8 pointer off one of our farms. Shot it quatered away. Double lung. Took 27 steps, fell over dead. Shot the buck with the 3 blade rage. I shot a nice buck 15 steps from my stand . I made a terrible shot. I shot it right through the front shoulder. I shoot 70lb at 28 in draw. You could hear the smack all the way through the woods. I never found the deer, or my arrow. I'm not fully convinced that it was the broadheads fault. I made a bad shot, which we all know when you bow hunt is going to happen. I'm still going to shoot the rage. If I shoot a deer through the sweet spot and it doesn't kill it, then I know it's the broadhead. This time It was me who was at fault. That's my 2 cents. All bows shoot different. Each arrow shoots different. I'm sorry you had problems with the rage. Everyone has issues with different types of equipment.


----------



## deerhunter8575

Okay here's my story.


My buddy shot an really nice 8 pointer off one of our farms. Shot it quatered away. Double lung. Took 27 steps, fell over dead. Shot the buck with the 3 blade rage. I shot a nice buck 15 steps from my stand . I made a terrible shot. I shot it right through the front shoulder. I shoot 70lb at 28 in draw. You could hear the smack all the way through the woods. I never found the deer, or my arrow. I'm not fully convinced that it was the broadheads fault. I made a bad shot, which we all know when you bow hunt is going to happen. I'm still going to shoot the rage. If I shoot a deer through the sweet spot and it doesn't kill it, then I know it's the broadhead. This time It was me who was at fault. That's my 2 cents. All bows shoot different. Each arrow shoots different. I'm sorry you had problems with the rage. Everyone has issues with different types of equipment.


----------



## deerhunter8575

I'm not sure why that posted twice Sorry:thumbs_do


----------



## Mattyv97

*agree*



Smoke-Walker09 said:


> Anything that is Mechcanical will Fail at any point and anytime. I always use a fixed broadhead. no worries then.


i have to agree. i used Rage 2 Blade and havent had any problems with them. took a few deer but i had problems before with mechanicals heads so i went back to fixed heads. nothing against rage heads but i just have more confidence in a fixed head...


----------



## Mattyv97

*deer*



Mattyv97 said:


> i have to agree. i used Rage 2 Blade and havent had any problems with them. took a few deer but i had problems before with mechanicals heads so i went back to fixed heads. nothing against rage heads but i just have more confidence in a fixed head...


i do hope you find your deer anyways if you havent already found it...


----------



## GoneTooLong1

I bought a pack of Rage 2 blades to try them out. I didn't want to miss out on a good thing. I put them on and the next day took them back off. I'm sure they work great in most situations, but the blades kept coming open and it was a pain to keep checking them. There is no way you can stalk without constantly checking them. If something happens fast, it's just one more variable I don't need. I didn't like that they don't lock open either, but thats just me. I'm sending them in for a refund, just wasn't satisfied.


----------



## deerhunter8575

I also have had problems with the blades staying in. Like I said I'm going to try them one more time.If they don't work, I'll send them back


----------



## IN_Varmntr

**Graphic* Rage Lung Damage*

I shot a doe Tuesday evening with a 3-blade Rage. 25 yards, broke through 2 ribs and almost passed completely through.

When I pulled out the broadhead, I noticed one of the blades was closed. But upon closer inspection of the lungs, I noticed that all 3 blades deployed fully and that one must have closed when she fell. I was digging rib fragments out of the blade slots in the broadhead.

This is my 3rd deer with Rage 3-blades, this doe ran the furthest of any of them at just under 100 yards. I went and got more blades to replace the dull ones and plan on using Rages for my next 3 or more deer.


----------



## deerhunter8575

Nice. When my buddy double lunged that 8 pointer the lungs were completely distroyed. He didn't have complete pass through. I made him a deal. I'd clean the deer if he baught supper. So I cleaned it. I would venture to guess that every bit of that buck's blood was in his chest cavity. I'm not even joking.


----------



## blazenarrow

Lets be honest,any broadhead you put in the boiler room you will take out both lungs and kill the animal.. I love the rage and have shot them for years.. I am starting to have a problem with paying 45 dollars for 3 broadheads.. This i think is the only down fall. I have never lost an animal shooting a rage, but where the animals were hit any broadhead would of killed them.. I just think they cost to much this is why I'm changing next year.. Hunting is becoming a rich mans sport.. My opinion only!


----------



## IN_Varmntr

The doe I shot had 3 blood trails. One from each side where the arrow stuck out, and one from her mouth where she was coughing up blood the whole time. Her chest cavity didn't have a lot of blood in it, but when I came up on where she fell, I thought her throat had been slit because of the blood all over her face and neck. Crazy.


----------



## deerhunter8575

I agree. I payed $42.00 this is my first year shooting the rage broadheads. Muzzy's aren't that much. Your right though. You could make your own broadhead out of wood and if you put it through the "boiler room" that deer is going down. I also shoot G5 montec's they are good fixed blade broadheads too.


----------



## X-force09

*failure*

Last year i shot a buck with the 2 blade rages, and we thought we would have found the deer. what we didnt know is that my arrow only went in about 6 inches and thats when the pin holding the blades in place snapped... not sure why this happened, but i lost the deer and i will never shoot rages or other expandable broadheads again.


----------



## Lance Wolken

Good friend of mine shot a doe saturday morning and a pig saturday night. They worked well for him but I'm a little concerned that neither passed through. Has anyone else noticed this?

Lance


----------



## blazenarrow

I shot a doe the other night. She was 44 yards out. I pretty much 12 ringed the animal and on the back side of her was a pin hole.. The entry hole of course was large. I was concerned about the pin hole exit.. I shoot a 62lb warthog.. and gt prohunters.. Maybe there is a reason why the company is coming out with 1inch 1/2 and thicker blades.. The end result thou was she was getting a first class ride in the box of my chevy truck..


----------



## adamp0777

*Rage 2 blade*

This is my first year in over ten years that I have bow hunted. I went to Bass Pro, bought a new bow and equipment. The salesman talked me into trying the rage 2 blades out. Two weeks ago I was walking the edge of of a 40 acre corn field, and a doe decided to come out, but she headed away from me. I drew back and grunted to get her attention, as soon as I released my arrow, she turned to bolt. She was 35 yards from me. What would have been a good vital area shot, turned into a questionable hit. I saw the arrow hit her right rear thigh and dissappeared. I found her 40 yards away dead. The arrow had actually entered her thigh and went inside of her and stayed there. Pretty much surprised me. They seem to be ok so far. However, I find myself putting the blades back in if they catch on brush or something. Seems like the blades come out too easy. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Gils4x4

*Count one in for me*

Had a buck at 20 yards and quartering away hard. Hard the pin set to get it behind the last rib, and I moved. The arrow went in right in front of the hind quater. The three lade rage did very well. All three blades opened up on a hard quartering away shot. The blade hit the liver and some other organs and exited out. It took me some time to find the deer the next morning, but not the blades fault, it was mine (poor shot). Did find it and it is now getting ready for processing. I like these blades.


----------



## tpatrickm

i'll never use the rage heads again . they shoot great but the problem is when you remove them from the quiver the blades come loose. didn't discover this till it cost my wife a shoot at a doe. when she removed the arrow from the quiver one of the blades would come loose from the o-ring everytime. no matter what is said you shouldn't have to worry about this. so we switched to g5's and hav etaken two nice bucks that never went more than 75 yrds. :thumbs_do


----------



## DXTBIKER

I took a doe a few weeks ago with rage 2 blades and wow what a entry hole, she went 40 yards and piled up. I will say that it was not a complete pass thru. I was around 25 feet up in my climber and she was around 25 yards out. Im hooked , the blood trail was the best I have ever seen.


----------



## rkswyo

For the guys that are paying $42 to $45 a 3 pack. You need to shop around. They can be found much, much cheaper than that. The last ones I bought were around $26 a 3 pack. Bought them from a guy off ebay named "poorfish". That was late this past summer, on sale. They also have a web site.


----------



## Butternut

I have seen so many issues with the 3 blade..you couldn't pay me to use them in good faith :thumbs_do

The 2blade? .... I dont care for the ridiculous diameter but it's a better choice IMO

Barrie did it better though :shade:

For me the bottom line is that I will never risk a shot on a live animal with anything that has had this many reported problems.
I dont need proof of shot placement or anything else.
There are more fixed blades being used without anywhere near the reports of losses posted as compaired to these heads. ukey:


JMO


----------



## deerhunter8575

I told you guys before I was going to give them one more try. I did and my result was a Pope and Young typical 10 point last night. If you was pictures I can try and put them on here. True I hit high but if it wasn't for the 3 blade opening up as far as it did I wouldn't have hit the spine I just would have hit high above the shoulder. I am a true believer, this is the 2nd Pope and Young buck to come off our property useing the rage broadheads. You can say what you want but I like them. IMO


----------



## blazenarrow

Good for you.. Im happy that you were able to harvest a good animal...


----------



## bucksnortinted

Lance Wolken said:


> Good friend of mine shot a doe saturday morning and a pig saturday night. They worked well for him but I'm a little concerned that neither passed through. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> Lance


what was he shooting 2 blades or 3 blades,form what i have seen of the 3 blades they are terrible for pass thru's


----------



## Lance Wolken

*2 blade*

Two blade model from a drenilin at about 62lbs


----------



## attack264

I have shot the rage three blades for two years now. The first thing I shot with them was a little 4 point mule deer at 45 yards, complete pass thru and destroyed the broadhead by hitting a rock that was behind the deer. It made it about 60 yards, double lunged so anything should have killed it that fast. Then I shot a raghorn elk at about 15 yards and was a little concerned about penetration but the head stopped in the offside shoulder and the elk went about 40 yards. This year I shot a little 6 point bull at about 25 yards with the same results, head stopped in the offside shoulder and the elk went down within about 125 yards. The only problem I have with these broadheads is they seem to one trick ponies, of the three I have killed animals with only one was in good enough shape to replace the blades and shoot again. I have read a lot of bad things on here about them but untill they actually give me a reason to doubt them I think I will keep shooting them.


----------



## Ray.Klefstad

bwanaworker said:


> you can kill a deer with a field point if you hit were you are supposed to


I wish people would stop saying this ridiculous statement. It is highly unlikely you will ever recover any deer you shot with a field point even if it dies, so what value is this statement? What good is it to kill an animal if you can't recover it? And the same thing is true when these broadheads fail, the prey is not recovered, so they failed to bring down the prey as intended.

However, you may get better penetration with a field point than you will get with a failed broadhead.

Ray


----------



## Zac Ferguson

Hey I went to Colorado back in Sept. and I actually filled both of my tags for Mule deer and for Elk. I was using the three blade version at 100g. Shot the Mule deer at just over 60yds and the Bull at about 35. The mullie only went about 60 yards after I shot him. The rage completely seperated his heart from his arteries and the blood trail was something you would have to see to actually believe. The sage brush was not splattered with blood it looked like a paint brush. The elk only made it about 45 yards double lung. Maybe your blades closed after the arrow passed through the deer. In my opinion if you are having good luck with something then keep using it. You never know what might have happened. I'll never switch from the 3 bladed rage. Happy hunting my blood brother.


----------



## Ghost Dancer

If they don't open they are useless. whereas a fixed blade broadhead continues to work.

In addition, some good friends are deer trackers with Deer Search and most of the lost deer that are hit well are due to mechanicals failing to deploy properly according to their database.

Deer Search is opening against them. That should say something.


----------



## worm83

*NAP Bloodtrailer*

I've never had any problem with Rage broadheads. I've been quite satisfied but I thought I'd try the new bloodtrailers from NAP and they seem to be as good. I'm with a few of the others. A double lung with a field point should put a deer down within 200 yrds. I've shot deer with a shotgun and didn't find much blood. All internal bleeding. Internal/external bleeding doesn't matter. Dead deer.


----------



## rcolson29

Regarding the posts on deflected shots on quartering deer. I had the same thing happen with a fixed-blade (100 gr 4-blade muzzy). The doe was 25 yds, quartering away, and rather than placing the arrow behing the last rib it hit in the rib cage area. Strange as it sounds I was standing in a river with my stand on my back when I took the shot. The arrow deflected along the rib cage a good 12", exited out of the hide near the spine and smacked the deer in the middle of the neck and dropped her in her tracks (pure luck). I think this can happen with any broadhead - mechanical or otherwise. 

I'm now shooting 100gr slick tricks - love-em. Both broadheads flew great. I've shot a number of deer with the slick-tricks including a 210 lb buck this season through the shoulder blade with great penetration, but I'd still consider a mechanical just for the entry/exit hole and ability to track the deer. If we can't track-em, it's pretty hard to find-em.

Good hunting everyone!


----------



## 737flyer

Last thing in the world I want to do is trash the Rage, but I have not felt totally confident in it either and a year ago switched to the G5 Montec. I love the G5 Montec's "cut on contact" design, spin-tested, one piece construction. I use the 85 grain, on SST arrows. Just arrowed a nice IL 8-pointer last week. Double lung shot, 37 yards with complete pass through. No blood trail for about 20 yards, then blood everywhere and he went a total of 50 yards. Cleaned the head, used the G5 sharpening stone, now it's razor sharp and ready to go again. I especially like the practice heads and shoot them exclusively. 

If expandable is a neccessity for you, look into the G5 Tekan. Great design, cut on contact, and if the blades do "not" deploy, they cut anyway all the way through. They shoot well too.


----------



## Southern Fried

blah blah blah....shot placement....blah blah blah blah blah....hate them.....blah blah blah blah blah ....love them...........blah blah blah blah.......went through shoulder.....blah blah blah......did not go through shoulder..........good grief.


----------



## 69Boss302

737flyer said:


> Last thing in the world I want to do is trash the Rage, but I have not felt totally confident in it either and a year ago switched to the G5 Montec. I love the G5 Montec's "cut on contact" design, spin-tested, one piece construction. I use the 85 grain, on SST arrows. Just arrowed a nice IL 8-pointer last week. Double lung shot, 37 yards with complete pass through. No blood trail for about 20 yards, then blood everywhere and he went a total of 50 yards. Cleaned the head, used the G5 sharpening stone, now it's razor sharp and ready to go again. I especially like the practice heads and shoot them exclusively.
> 
> If expandable is a neccessity for you, look into the G5 Tekan. Great design, cut on contact, and if the blades do "not" deploy, they cut anyway all the way through. They shoot well too.


tekans are not legal here due to the barbed design. they look like a good braodhead but i cant use them. i shot a deer with the rage this year and to make a long story short it dropped dead in 30 feet i say use the broadhead that you shoot with the most confidance! ive shot other b heads but i think i will use the rage until it fails me.


----------



## 737flyer

69Boss302 said:


> tekans are not legal here due to the barbed design. they look like a good braodhead but i cant use them. i shot a deer with the rage this year and to make a long story short it dropped dead in 30 feet i say use the broadhead that you shoot with the most confidance! ive shot other b heads but i think i will use the rage until it fails me.


Actually, couldn't agree with you more. It's all about personal experience and personal preference. Until you see if fail, it is not a failure. That's my 2-cents worth.


----------



## Zac Ferguson




----------



## fiveoh

I shot the 2 blade rage this season and the only problem i had was the blades not staying in the o ring, but figured out little bit of oil on the o ring and worked fine.


----------



## bucksnortinted

*clean pass thru*

this was a clean pass thru,he went farther than expected the guts plugged the hole up under him the neighbors found him laying in the middle of the rd.
thank God for good neighbors
scoerd 131-7/8
i guess it just matters where you hit them if you get a pass thru,regardless he was dead at the shot he just needed to expire


----------



## bucksnortinted

*pass thru 2in rage previous post was to*

heres another pass thru,what i have learned with the rage is even if it don't pass thru it is still devastating,if you look at the drury bro. tapes or movies you see alot of them are not pass thrus but they recover the deer soon


----------



## deerhunter8575

i agree ive seen deer killed off my property all using rage broadheads. 2 of them werent pass throughs and the deer still only went 25 to 40 yards. I shot my 153 1/8 10 point hit a little high but he dropped rages are good broadheads some people like them and some dont. fixed blades dont have the moving parts but alot of times wont put them down as fast as a rage. you just get more cutting diameter and bigger wound channels with the rages. which makes them alot easiier to track and the bleed out alot faster. less tracking time and more humain then a fix blade you can use whateve you want im sticking with rages


----------



## bonesjohnson

What's the deal??? One says they won't open on a deer with ribs, shoulder bones and vertabrae, but you can't keep'em closed in a quiver or on your arrow rest! My buddy and I have shot and recovered an absolute pile of critters with these heads and had zero problems!!! If it works for you that's great, if it doesn't try something else. Don't see any good coming from all this RAGE bashing on here and kind of get sick of hearing it!!! What good does it do???? 
The simple fact is: Guys that love'em do just that nad no amount of complaining is going to change our minds. I don't like some particular brands of equipment, but getting on here and wearing them out seems to me to be a waste of time and energy!!! 
Sorry but I couldn't hold back any longer!!!!!


----------



## hunttillidie

Joe H. said:


> Screwed the rages on. Climbed the tree. Hung the bow up on the hanger and a blade fell open. Put the blade back in place. Did a practice draw, and the blade fell open again. Put it back in the quiver and knocked my slick trick.
> I just don't want to take a chance at missing something because of a mechanical failure. The practice heads flew good but did not look identical to the real heads.
> My friend shot a couple deer with them and they left devastating wound channels. However, he shot his new ones at the broadhead target this fall and one of the heads literally flew apart (broke into different pieces). I personally have seen enough to where I just don't trust them.


they dont look identical? i changed out the practice blades on 1 for the real deal and killed a doe with a nice blue rage... the head is the same, the blades are just round so they dont hook. by block target do you mean cinderblock? haha just kiding. bummer tho. the 2 bladers are good. tried grim reapers; not for me. tried spitfires; not for me. tried rage> bingo!:darkbeer: but then again i have a whole bunch in my quiver. so maybe im not a good example. haha


----------



## tacogrande

I love them. I havn't had to track an animal shot with a rage yet. They all fell within sight. One ran into river and first jump up out of water had more blood then jaws. They will put a HOLE IN EM. I did hit one in the spine and a fixed blade probably would have been better but it slowed it down to put a 2nd one in it to finish it. Didn't break back to where it stayed down but it wasn't wanting to go very fast. That was my fault though for not trusting the range finder, it said 40, i put 40 pin on back thinking it was farther and it hit the back.


----------



## bowhuntTuT

*rage broadheads*



NCHunter287 said:


> I know there has probably already been a thread on rage broadheads but I would like to get some input from some other users. I've shot several deer with rages and havn't been dissapointed until this evening. Shot a nice 8pt dead behind the shoulder, perfect double lung shot. Got down to my arrow and the blades were still closed. After about 400 yards of hand and knees tracking still no deer. I'm going back to try to find him again in the morning. Has anyone else had this issue or any other issues with rage?


I shot 4 whitetails this year and 3 last year with rage broadheads even reused a few had no problems all deer expired within 30 yards except one it went about 75 yards i love them they shoot well and make an impressive hole looks like a 12 gauge slug was used. Good luck finding your deer


----------



## lonewolf65

*rage*

never had a problem with them, used them since they first came out.....
they work great for me......! and will alway,s use them..


----------



## 1elknut

*alternative*

I switched to Atoms last year...due to working with my wife to help her with her first year of bow hunting I didn't harvest an elk last year(first time in 5 years all with Montecs, just can't get them to fly right at 297fps) one thing for sure is that the Atoms fly spot on JUST like my field tips...good luck!


----------



## Buzz414

*Rage*

3 Deer and 3 pass thru's, farthest went 100 yards +/-, but yes, darn things open up when you store them or bounce around. Also I am shootin' 90's technology MQ1 @ 235FPS, if that matters.
Upgrading my Bow this year and now as I read some posts, if another 50-70 FPS might alter their flight? Will have to see how that ends up.

Happy New Year, hope 2010 is better for all of us! :smile:


----------



## Rockinxj00

I used to shoot the spitfire's and hated them. Switched to the 4 blade muzzy and am now shooting the montecs. Swore I would never go back to a mechanical head, but after seeing the effects of the 2 blade heads my dad and my brother used, I am again sold on the mechanical. I like how both blades open on impact at the same time.


----------



## alligood729

Buzz414 said:


> 3 Deer and 3 pass thru's, farthest went 100 yards +/-, but yes, darn things open up when you store them or bounce around. Also I am shootin' 90's technology MQ1 @ 235FPS, if that matters.
> Upgrading my Bow this year and now as I read some posts, if another 50-70 FPS might alter their flight? Will have to see how that ends up.
> 
> Happy New Year, hope 2010 is better for all of us! :smile:


I've shot at and killed 6 with the 3 blade, and never had to track further than 50-60yds, 4 of them less than 40 and in sight. As far as the blades coming loose, I can't figure out if I'm doing something right, or others are doing something wrong, but mine never open in the quiver, and when I take one out to load in my bow, I bang the arrow over my hand to make sure it's tight. Still won't come loose.....


----------



## Ben Corvin

If anyone out there say they always make a perfect lung or heart are lying. The reason for using Rage broadheads are to help capitolize on marginal shots. I have shot 5 deer with Rage 2 blades and had no problem recovering even on only 1 marginal shot. I had blood trails Stevie Wonder could follow. Rage has a money back guarantee so I guess some of you need to cash in.


----------



## buckblaster84

I have shot the rage 2 blade and put them through some abuse. I never had a problem with them opening I shot ground squirrels with them and as long as the rubber o ring was good they did fine. I hit rocks and lots of dirt never had one break. Only one complaint about them. I shot a tom turkey at 25 yds and hit him square didnt get much penitration and lost the turkey. not sure what happened watched it on video and it looked good. The next day I shot another turkey and hit him good and he droped on the spot. I also have shot a 400 pound wild boar and he didnt make it 10 yds. I dont have enough confadence to deer hunt with them so I use muzzy 100 3 blade ive killed 20 deer with them.


----------



## bowgramp59

haven't shot them yet, but i think i will ,with all these good reviews can't go wrong. been shooting mangus fixed, there not bad. uncle ted has pretty good luck with them. i like macanical because don't have to tune so maybe i will pick some up at bass pro tommorrow. will be a while before i can try them, going to okla. city tommorrow to get x-ray and talk to dr. about replacing my right shoulder,just got through with the left and i just got back to shooting a little at 40#. i will try those rage heads next deer season.:thumbs_up


----------



## wvnimrod

I have never shot a mechanical broadhead before and have been looking at the RAGE 2 blade,but I like most I'm worried about them not opening,and have read many post about them not opening! But I have also noticed ONE importiant factor that has led me to decide to buy some of the 2 blades and try them for myself,and that is I have seen plenty of photo's and saw many on camara shots that prove how awsome these broadheads work,and though I've read all the comments about them failing I have seen NO PROOF,I have saw some 3 blade failures but none on the 2 blade modeles.
A picture is worth a thousand words!And I've heard to many guys bash something JUST because its something they DON"T use.
So I'll try them and if they happen to fail,(and I'm a mechanic so I do know that mechanical things fail)I will make a post and PROVE my problem with more than just talk!
And guys that have had problems PLEASE don't take me the wrong way,I'm not doubting what you have to say,I would just like to see ONE picture of a failure before I make up my mind and since I haven't seen one,I'm going to give them a shot!


----------



## UKFAN

I have shot several hogs and never got a pass through. LARGE open hole on entry side. I like how they fly but they constantly bug me with opening with the slightest vibration on the bow even when they are in the quiver. I like them and keep one around for the accuracy at long range. Otherwise....I am back to the MUZZY and also have the SLICK TRICK in the quiver. Doing a field test of the SLICK Trick vs the MUZZY on Hogs.


----------



## marktrail

i've shot around 15 to 16 deer with the 3 blade and 4 elk with them as well. i've only not recovered 1 deer and it was my fault. i hit him to far forward in the shoulder. even with the bad hit, i was able to follow a decent blood trail for 150 yrds. every other deer has not made it past 70 yrds and each has been a pass threw. i realize that shot placement is the key, but these heads make such a hole and leave an awsome blood trail. its the only broadhead that i use now. 

the furthest that any of the elk have made it was around 120 yrds. i've used them for the last 4 yrs on elk. the longest shot was 40 yrds. i still had complete penetration of both sides, but the arrow didnt pass completely threw. about 4 inch made it out the opposite side. once again, just awsome blood trail. 

i havent really experienced the heads opening in my quiver. if u keep good orings on the heads, i dont think that u will have the problem. i do use the lynx quiver, which doesnt have the foam insert. its just molded rubber around the quiver. its made by bohning if u dont know which one it is. i can see the quivers with an foam insert causing problems. 

my only complaint about the heads is the price. originally they were 32.99 and now they are 39,99. pretty high if u ask me. i was lucky, i picked up a sale. 25 a piece at a local archery store. i bought 6 packs.


----------



## wit

*Rage*

Shot rages this year, my first year actually taking bowhunting serious as i was a die hard waterfowler, notice was. I am hooked on bowhunting. I had some deer with massive blood trails and they still went around 60 to 70 yards with spot on shots.

On one doe at 16 yards quartering i blew out the back shoulder and the tip was completely bent over, but it went threw it i will say that. 

Would i use them again, yes, they flew amazing. Am i going to try and pattern a fixed blade, yes. I didn't have time last year as my new cams werent in until bow season was a week in and the rages patterned great.

Wit


----------



## 2000UltraZ

dont know if you guys know this or not but you can turn the blue practice tips into broadheads with the rebuild kit and they weight 100grains still


----------



## goldfish

this is why i carry both type of broad heads in my quiver. a fixed head threw the vitals will drop the deer. mechanical will do the same thing.


----------



## SCFox

I've shot a few deer the past couple of years with the Rage head. First off, I have no idea how these heads cannot open on impact. Just doesn't seem possible with the way they are designed.

The only time I've been disappointed with the Rage is when I put a less than marginal shot on a doe and hit her square in the shoulder. Very little penetration. My fault 100%. The thought never crossed my mind to come to an archery forum and bash the broadhead for not cleaning up my mess.



SCFox


----------



## wgara99

I tried the Rage 2 blade 100gr and was not impressed. I shot 1 nice buck ( 130 class ) and 2 does last year. All with the rage. I found all 3, which is the best I can say, but they all went well over 100yds after spot on shots.
The blades broke off inside the buck ans the broadhead folded over on the second doe. On closer inspection I noticed that the pin that held the blades was a springpin that was undersized. I went back to muzzy's


----------



## teestee

Shot a big bodied buck this year with the two blade rage.steep quartering away shot.deer died within 40 yards.Never seen a bloodtrail like that!


----------



## kzoohunter

Rj 1 said:


> I shot a nice buck last Monday morning and lost him. I was using the 3 blade version and he was 22 yds broadside, I hit him a little high and only got about 6 inches of penetration. I shoot 70lbs with a 385gr arrow and 66lbs of k.e. I will never use them again.


you obviously hit bone of some sort


----------



## bigoleboy

*Rage*

I shot a doe early season, pass through both lungs, and she went 50 yds and down, small blood trail. Used a fixed 3 blade broadhead ( no Name). When I skinned the deer I did not like the size of the hole. Very small and that's why there was a small blood trail.

Next day brother shoots deer wth a Rage and the hole in and out looks like it was hit with slug twice, so I switched to Rage. First thing I had to learn is that I had to hollow out the quiver material to accept the tip of the broad head only, You can't put them in the quiver like a fixed blade. This is easy to do. 

Two weeks late Brother shoots another deer and it ran 40 yds diggin up earth with his nose in the ground....dropped him within site.

Before hunting with Rage broadheads right out of the package you have to put pressure on the back end of the blades to get it to seat into the rubber grommet on the back of the broadhead and then the blades will not fall open while on the bow. ALso once the rubber grommets are worn the blades come with replacement grommets. The secret to putting them on is to put them in hot water first so they expand a bit, then it is easy to deal with.

I Shot another deer with Rage and hit it in the spine and dropped it in it's tracks. Rage Broad head stayed together. Deer was closer than I thought!!! 

I will stay with Rage cause they shoot like my field tips and I have seen the results with large holes, both sides of the deer.

I know that the above is elementary but sometimes we overlook the easy stuff. I hope this helps with some of the issues with Rage I have read on AT. Have a great day!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## jg-xring

reading through this post tonite for a good laugh.. Anyone else notice all the pics of the huge holes. Funny that all these people that have problems with them don't seem to own a camera. like said in many other posts if you wanna rid yourself of these awful heads send them my way Thanks.


----------



## Muzzy1028

I read alot into this thread, i noticed that people said that they shot there deer right through the lungs and they tracked for over 300 yards. Im sorry but, i have never ever seen a deer with both lungs shot go far at all. If you shoot something through both lungs with anything on the end of your arrow from a field point or any fixed blade broadhead you will find your deer. If you dont then its one of the two things, your not a good tracker or you didn't shoot through both lungs. I shoot Muzzy and Rage. I like both equally. I never had a problem.JMO


----------



## jdub4620

I have had great luck with them on whitetail. I shoot the two blade and havt had to track over 100 yards.


----------



## wileyarcher

*they work on coyotes 2*

My neighbor blistered a small coyote in his food plot last year with a rage 2 blade at 35 yards. If I didn't know him so well I'd have called him a liar after inspection of the dead coyote. 

I told him I didn't own a gun that would put a wound channel in an animal like that.


----------



## buffalo62

they are the best broadheads i have ever used imo, shot 2 does this year, they both went about 30 yards


----------



## bhummer47

slick trick


----------



## Cody Ellerson

i shot a doe at 35 and opened her right up. She didnt go 30 yrds.
also shot 2 toms, one at 20 and one at 57 yrds. I got a complete pass through on the one at 20 but not on the one at 57. 
Great broadhead in my imo


----------



## Ohio-Buck

Anybody not wanting their RAGE 2 BLADE? PM me if so.... I am 15 and its hard to come up with the money for broadheads!!

Thanks,
Andrew!!


----------



## Ohio-Buck

ttt


----------



## leap

I've killed 32 deer since they first came out, the only ones out of sight were because it was to thick to see them. I've always had a hugh hole in and out.


----------



## theroguett

I have used rage now for 4 years every deer i have shot, has died within 60 yds of where it was shot, however i did have one that i shot on a quartering away shot, that the broadhead impacted the exiting shoulder and broke off where the ferrel attaches to the arrow. BUT the deer died with in 40 yds, of where it was shot, so I didn't care. I as a rule never take quartering too shots, or neck or throat shots, IF it's broadside or quartering away, I have had no issues & very easy blood trails,, SOMETHING TO CONSIDER, i purchase an arrow quiver with just a hood to protect broadheads, in other words no foam, that way i am not pushing against the broadhead, that might cause the blades to deploy rearward. I have never had an issue with blades opening up ever. I have always been a Thunderhead guy, But I love the Rage & it shoot very accurately, accuracy kills as listed above a well placed shot, u can kill them with a practice tip.


----------



## NYhunter24

i love them to! ive made some marginal shots on some deer and they all have been found, and the deer i shot that were good, havnt gone more then 70 yards


----------



## xtreme

It does seem the problems people are seeing is with the 3 blade. I have shot the 2 blade only. The entrance and exit is huge. But look at the full picture. Mechanical = can fail at anytime, Flies true with field tips. Fixed = Plaining in flight , has to be tuned after your bow is set up perfectly square, foam insert in your quiver ? each time in and out it dulls the blades. 
Me I am a mechanical all the way. I can shoot field tips, BH's and change over to small game heads with out tuning my bow to each head. If they made a Fixed blade that flew the same as my FT's I would jump all over it. I have tried several that say flys like a FT, yea after you tune it to your FT. And yes I have had a mech. fail 1 time, small tip and the blades hit first on a quarter shot. But with countless deer down, and 1 failure which was the blade that I was using.


----------



## swisher1974

Slick tricks have field point flight.


----------



## dKilla

Took 2 quartering towards shots this year with rage 2 blades. 1 deer dropped and died right where he stood, the other, a big doe, ran about 60 yards and fell over dead. Neither shot passed completely thru but still took out both lungs and made a bloody mess. Both shot with an older crossbow at maybe 270 fps with a heavy carbon arrow. Snuck em in there just above and forward of the shoulder...good night.




theroguett said:


> I have used rage now for 4 years every deer i have shot, has died within 60 yds of where it was shot, however i did have one that i shot on a quartering away shot, that the broadhead impacted the exiting shoulder and broke off where the ferrel attaches to the arrow. BUT the deer died with in 40 yds, of where it was shot, so I didn't care. I as a rule never take quartering too shots, or neck or throat shots, IF it's broadside or quartering away, I have had no issues & very easy blood trails,, SOMETHING TO CONSIDER, i purchase an arrow quiver with just a hood to protect broadheads, in other words no foam, that way i am not pushing against the broadhead, that might cause the blades to deploy rearward. I have never had an issue with blades opening up ever. I have always been a Thunderhead guy, But I love the Rage & it shoot very accurately, accuracy kills as listed above a well placed shot, u can kill them with a practice tip.


----------



## swisher1974

It's funny, I read a lot of threads on the rage. I was always kind of a hater on them, I will say this a lot of people swear by them and the key to a dead deer is a well placed shot. I may try the rage next fall, however I think 60% of hunting is confidence in your equipment. You've practiced in the off season with a fixed or mechanical and you feel ready. I think that is the reality of bow hunting. Even with a camo pattern, arrow, scent elimination, or even boots you have to be confident. Then you can still miss, lol.

warming up to the rage, but have seen to many blood baths with slick tricks to totaly say goodbye
swish


----------



## tpcowfish

Slick Tricks have the best design in my opinion, They fly with field points outta my bow, Tried rages a few years back on one hunt, seemed the blades always fell loose , had to keep squeezin back into the rubber o ring, not for me. Use what works for you


----------



## xtreme

So I can just screw on a Slick Trick and it will match my FT in flight, ( out to 40 yrds. ) no tuning, no changing my arrow rest up and down, side to side. If this is true then I will have to try these. I have just tried so many that it is so hard to believe a Fixed flys the same without tuning. I have had some mech. that didnt fly that true to. I am just really picky when it comes to arow flight w/ a BH . It has to be on within a couple inches at 40 yrds. I had a set of name brand #1 on the market fixed (about 10 yrs. ago, I wont tell the name unless it is a product that is just crap) but at 25 yrds. it plained so bad I was off over 10 in. I have never tried the since, they may have changed to the better, since they still are a top selling BH. Slick Tricks ? I will be testing them.


----------



## tpcowfish

xtreme said:


> So I can just screw on a Slick Trick and it will match my FT in flight, ( out to 40 yrds. ) no tuning, no changing my arrow rest up and down, side to side. If this is true then I will have to try these. I have just tried so many that it is so hard to believe a Fixed flys the same without tuning. I have had some mech. that didnt fly that true to. I am just really picky when it comes to arow flight w/ a BH . It has to be on within a couple inches at 40 yrds. I had a set of name brand #1 on the market fixed (about 10 yrs. ago, I wont tell the name unless it is a product that is just crap) but at 25 yrds. it plained so bad I was off over 10 in. I have never tried the since, they may have changed to the better, since they still are a top selling BH. Slick Tricks ? I will be testing them.


If bow is tuned, and arrows are strate and spin good, they will fly good, I have tried a few and stopped here cuz they work great for me, Let me know how they work for you, and good luck finding your broadhead of choice, Tim


----------



## swisher1974

xtreme said:


> So I can just screw on a Slick Trick and it will match my FT in flight, ( out to 40 yrds. ) no tuning, no changing my arrow rest up and down, side to side. If this is true then I will have to try these. I have just tried so many that it is so hard to believe a Fixed flys the same without tuning. I have had some mech. that didnt fly that true to. I am just really picky when it comes to arow flight w/ a BH . It has to be on within a couple inches at 40 yrds. I had a set of name brand #1 on the market fixed (about 10 yrs. ago, I wont tell the name unless it is a product that is just crap) but at 25 yrds. it plained so bad I was off over 10 in. I have never tried the since, they may have changed to the better, since they still are a top selling BH. Slick Tricks ? I will be testing them.


I promise w/ my left hand on the Bible and my right hand in the air that no tuning is necsasary (obviously your bow must be paper tuned t the arrow you shoot). I talked to a buddy of mine the other day who shoots a recurve and is one of the best bowtechs in our area and he had a pass thru with a 48 lbs. recurve. Also what gives them that penetration is how hard the steel they use, it won't flex which reduces deflection.


----------



## xtreme

My bow is tuned in with super strait arrow flight w/ field tip. Why are these BH's not so popular as Muzzy, Magnus, Montecs and others if they fly so well. I am going on a hog hunt soon. So I will get some and give them a field test. If they dont fly like my field points, with no adjustments, I will toss them in the trash !! and it will be hard pressed for me to ever shoot a fixed again. Because I have been waiting for a fixed to just screw on and shoot and wasted money several times, cause they said field point accurate. Which they where, After you tune them in. But hey it's been a couple years since I tried a fixed and it failed ( no mames but it was one of the above ) so I will give the a try.


----------



## swisher1974

xtreme said:


> My bow is tuned in with super strait arrow flight w/ field tip. Why are these BH's not so popular as Muzzy, Magnus, Montecs and others if they fly so well. I am going on a hog hunt soon. So I will get some and give them a field test. If they dont fly like my field points, with no adjustments, I will toss them in the trash !! and it will be hard pressed for me to ever shoot a fixed again. Because I have been waiting for a fixed to just screw on and shoot and wasted money several times, cause they said field point accurate. Which they where, After you tune them in. But hey it's been a couple years since I tried a fixed and it failed ( no mames but it was one of the above ) so I will give the a try.


 I wish you would try those slick tricks already, I will buy them if you are not fully satisfied.


----------



## Btrav

Where can i find slick trick BHs? i had never heard of them until joining AT. i have been very unahppy with the rages, i am going to try out swhackers but if those dont pan out i think i will give slick tricks a try.


----------



## tpcowfish

We got them at all sporting goods places here, go to there site, theres a dealer finder, or call, you can buy direct, but they wud rather you buy at a dealer , Extreme, i have tried to of the BH 's u listed these sre better, have also killed deer with the trick's , they work, And look at the broadhead poll's on here


----------



## swisher1974

One thing I think you gotta look at the tricks is they cause as much cutting area as a rage but instead of a 2 inch wide slice, the carve a massive hole thru a carcass. Compare a 2 inch slice or a one inch gapping hole. My avatar picture is w/ a slick trick. After I shot this deer (it was eating in my food plot with its head down) it ran 10 yards, stopped and left a pile of blood 4' in diameter.


----------



## SARASR

I shot the standard tricks this past season, I DID have to tune my bow to them, although it took very little effort and was well worth it just a couple small rest adjustments and they flew right with my field points. Great Head, They actualy flew better than my G.Reapers (expandable):thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------

